# Dive Watch Forum Members Face Photo Gallery



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I've admired the Members Face Photo Gallery over on the Omega Forum - it's so important on TOF that it has a "sticky." I believe there is a big enough fraternity on the DWF for us also to put faces to wrists.

So don't be shy ... let us see _all_ of you (preferably wearing a dive watch)! :-!

As for _my_ photo, this is the only one of me wearing a dive watch - my new Doxa COSC 5000T Sharkhunter - as I'm reading the morning "newspaper" before breakfast (my wife took the photo). Hopefully, on my next trip to Pennekamp, I'll be able to add more of an "action" shot. ;-)

Rob

P.S. - To Gabe or one of the other DWF mods: Think this might rate a "sticky" too?


----------



## travis (Jun 4, 2007)

not a family or safe photo.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Carp fishing in 2007, wearing my original Casio DW6900 (purchased in 1999)










South of Playa Del Carmen, Mexico in 2009. Wearing my Helson Sharkdiver


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*this was before i got sober.lol














































































the last picture is my first sober vacation.wearing the helson sharkhunter*


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Greece July 2010








At my Dads house in the south of France with my Lady in April this year. She's now a tad bigger as we are expecting our first baby in 9 weeks |> (p.s I'm wearing a Benarus Remora)


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's me with my then 2 yr. old daughter in the park. She's now 3 1/2, and my wife is due with our son in late October.

I'm wearing the first mod I ever completed...a 6309 on an Anvil.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

soberdave09 said:


> *this was before i got sober.lol
> 
> the last picture is my first sober vacation.wearing the helson sharkhunter*


Great pics dave until I saw that damn Eagles T-shirt.........There only one real football team in PA and they wear black and gold. :-d


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Buzzing along on the lake, Im wearing a dive watch because I always do :-d


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

T-hunter= "Turkey Hunter" 
My other obsession besides watches is hunting/fishing, especially spring turkeys. Been chasing
boss gobblers for 30yrs. 
I've stacked up a many birds over the years but the pic below is my largest to date... Rio Grande
from South Texas aged at 5-6 yr. old with 1-5/8" spurs/23lbs & 11" beard. He now has a permanent spot on my
wall... we call him "hooks" 

Sorry Rob, don't recall the watch but i assure you it was a diver.









"Hooks" :-!









Another "big boy" in SW Texas with 1-1/2" spurs, 11-1/2" beard. :-!









At our farm pond in the country (Wilson LA.)... catch & release.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

Everybody remember that WUS rules still apply in this thread. Keep it family and work friendly, please.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

soberdave09 said:


> *this was before i got sober.lol
> 
> the last picture is my first sober vacation.wearing the helson sharkhunter*


I'm sorta liking the 'pre-sober' Dave :-!


----------



## henxing (Apr 29, 2008)

From my recent Hawaii vacation:









Definitely the coolest lei I saw on the whole island. And no, I didn't drink it all, but only because I was on vacation with the in-laws!


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Resco Patriot: Breaking my mustachioed father in law's chops at a family get together!


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

ok, I'm more of a closet pirate (clearly in disguise in this pic with one of my deck hands) (Zixen Trimix GMT pirate)


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

henxing said:


> From my recent Hawaii vacation:
> 
> Definitely the coolest lei I saw on the whole island. And no, I didn't drink it all, but only because I was on vacation with the in-laws!


I'm not sure which I like better, the Beard, the Mini's around your neck, or the U1 strapped to your wrist. Guess I'll give a |> to all 3!


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Today: With my SKX-007









1980's on board USS Albuquerque (SSN-706). My Mother said I looked more like a terrorist than a sailor in this pic:
(wearing a G-Shock DW-5600)


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just kidding! God, I look like I'm 12 in those pics!

More recent:



















Deacon


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

fireftr45 said:


> Today: With my SKX-007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I new immediately that was a 688 class sub in AMR...was easy since I was on 3 of them and helped build one.....those were the good ole days......heck the new class of sub now does not even have a periscope they use video cameras....


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Deacon211 said:


> Just kidding! God, I look like I'm 12 in those pics!
> 
> More recent:
> 
> Deacon


Great shots! What's fun is to rotate the shot of you in the DD 180° so you're upright. You have a really cool expression on your face (definitely not the same expression as David Caruso's character in "An Officer And A Gentleman" :-d).

Rob


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

fireftr45 said:


> My Mother said I looked more like a terrorist than a sailor in this pic:


That's what mothers say about their sons with beards. ;-) I miss being told I need a haircut....


----------



## franzy (Jul 18, 2010)

Me and My 3 year old daughter (Maddie) on vacation at Sesame Place (PA). Wearing my trusty spork. PS - I'm somewhat of a Notre Dame Football fan.LOL


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

richc1958 said:


> I new immediately that was a 688 class sub in AMR...was easy since I was on 3 of them and helped build one.....those were the good ole days......heck the new class of sub now does not even have a periscope they use video cameras....


Right you are. That was after a visit to Portsmouth England where I traded a lighter to a Brit sailor for that beret. The good old bearded days!!


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

soberdave09 said:


> *this was before i got sober.lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on ya Bro! Being stuck in jacked up places in the military with no booze made me realize it's really no BFD, life is great regardless!!


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

henxing said:


> From my recent Hawaii vacation:
> 
> View attachment 505072
> 
> ...


You didn't slip 'em a rufie did ya? Dang you look like the dude from the Hangover!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Blooooow up the avatar, pic.... Thass me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jaybob said:


> Greece July 2010
> 
> At my Dads house in the south of France with my Lady in April this year. She's now a tad bigger as we are expecting our first baby in 9 weeks |> (p.s I'm wearing a Benarus Remora)
> 
> View attachment 505035


Congrats on the baby! such a blessing!
Where is that house in France?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Enjoying a Cohiba in Barcelona and navigating timezones w/ my GMT.
dP









Since everyone's showing some of their other hobbies I'll add some action shots, climbing 10,023 ft of Mt Haleakala in Maui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That's me in the Avatar

IN France a few years ago with my fam near my hometown








and here are a few others doing the things I like to do :-!

driving the Jeep of course ... in a park in Florida









During a hike in the mountains near a waterfall, with Zoé now 6









bike ride in St Joe around Lake Michigan









Drinking Vodka in St Joe:-d








Looking for the Tiki bar, we were thirsty:-d


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

soberdave09;4264997
[B said:


> [/B]


You do realize her panties are showing?


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats on the baby! such a blessing!
> Where is that house in France?


Thanks Mate. The house is just outside a small town called Anduze, near Ales. Nearest Airport is Nimes about an hour away.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> You do realize her panties are showing?


you do realize that you're the only pervert that noticed :rodekaart


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

supawabb said:


> you do realize that you're the only pervert that noticed :rodekaart


blame it on watches...the dials, the numerals, sometimes Roman, and the lume, oh the lume...these details no longer elude me; nay, they gather themselves as a storm...but this is not about me, it's about a photograph.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

supawabb said:


> you do realize that you're the only pervert that noticed :rodekaart


I would rather not know what the other perverts are doing, I so hate competition.


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

2 of our kids and i on the obx sand dunes...that was a tiring evening ;-)! i haven't walked in sand like that since being in saudi arabia in 1990 while in the army! btw, i'm wearing the armida a1 :-!...







the obx again, this time at one of the light houses and with the whole family!







with my oldest son...and when i had more hair ;-)...







and with my middle son...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

MadMex said:


>


GODDAMN DUDE!! You must go to some awesome parties


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Having a brew in South Africa after spending the day in Kruger Park. Bad angle but I'm wearing my Artego Sea King. Cheers.


----------



## henxing (Apr 29, 2008)

MJK737 said:


> You didn't slip 'em a rufie did ya? Dang you look like the dude from the Hangover!


Haha, yeah, that might have been my Halloween costume last year...


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

was just in Barcelona in the summer - awesome...and to think I was so close to getting an autograph from Hugh Jackman - nice to have a celeb in the dive forum (alias Dan Pierce)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> was just in Barcelona in the summer - awesome...and to think I was so close to getting an autograph from Hugh Jackman - nice to have a celeb in the dive forum (alias Dan Pierce)


LOL! Someone said the same thing to me while in Aruba. I don't see it, HJ is younger and much more financially secure. ;-)


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

maybe true...if you didn't buy and customize every Seiko under the sun - your back accounts would be closer LOL...cheers!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> maybe true...if you didn't buy and customize every Seiko under the sun - your back accounts would be closer LOL...cheers!


That's what my wife says!! LOL
dP


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> You do realize her panties are showing?


You do realize you just used the word "panties" lol


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I can find just about anything on the Internet using Boolean logic and Google's Advanced Search. But I'll be damned if I can find anything with the WUS search feature. o|

Fortunately, OnTimeGabe sent me this link to the last face-photo thread (started about five years ago but petered out in Jan '09): https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hey-we-all-know-our-watches-but-39231-4.html

Cool stroll down memory lane. For example, like me, Lex has given up dyeing his hair.... :-d

Rob


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

gr8sw said:


>


first Hugh Jackman...now Kevin Klein cool LOL


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I didn't give up on my hair, it gave up on me. 


iinsic said:


> I can find just about anything on the Internet using Boolean logic and Google's Advanced Search. But I'll be damned if I can find anything with the WUS search feature. o|
> 
> Fortunately, OnTimeGabe sent me this link to the last face-photo thread (started about five years ago but petered out in Jan '09): https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hey-we-all-know-our-watches-but-39231-4.html
> 
> ...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

lexvil said:


> I didn't give up on my hair, it gave up on me.


When my hair started turning gray (mid-20s), my barber at the time said, "Better it turn gray than turn loose!" :-d How true!


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*here's a few more

























































































*


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

It's great to put faces on all of you. I just don't feel comfortable putting my photo anywhere on the internet. Professionally, it would be a disaster. I don't want anyone I have dealt with on a professional level to know the slightest thing about me. Including that I have a passion for watches. Not to mention any personal opinions that I've posted. I don't see how anyone in law enforcement would feel comfortable either. Maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I found a few other photos, offering different looks. The first is at Blue Heaven in Key West with my wife and two sons (7 years ago - still dyeing my hair, Lex ;-) - and wearing my newly-acquired Tissot T-Touch). The next is at a family reunion in Summer '09 (wearing my first Omega Broad Arrow, the 39mm model). And the last is our dive group in Cozumel, just before heading to the airport for the trip home (although you can't see it, I'm wearing my old Doxa 5000T Sharkie, now on T-Hunter's wrist).

Rob


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> You do realize her panties are showing?


:think::think::think::rodekaart:rodekaart *watch your hands.:-d:-d:-db-)*


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

soberdave09 said:


> *here's a few more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the sober dave...and it looks like the sober dave tied the knot! Huge congrats.

Man, you sure got a Cat-in-the-Hat hat fetish....watches move over! 
Much less outrageous hats though with sober dave, than not sober dave. Stay with it mate...one day, one hour, one minute at a time....


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

laughinggull said:


> I love the sober dave...and it looks like the sober dave tied the knot! Huge congrats.
> 
> Man, you sure got a Cat-in-the-Hat hat fetish....watches move over!
> Much less outrageous hats though with sober dave, than not sober dave. Stay with it mate...one day, one hour, one minute at a time....


Hey, Liz ... how about we see _your_ smiling face! :-!


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Not one of the every-day-posters but lurkes a lot 

I have some watch&face portrait I make once in a while
this one was taken the day I got my long awaited MKII Kingston










People on the MKII forum told me I look scary so here is this one, with the Eternamatic IDF Kontiki, took it about a year ago










And I'm the nicest guy when wearing my Seiko 6309 :-d










BTW: Nice to see all thhose faces in front of all those avatars and words
Cheers,
Galpo


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

How about this shot:-d


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

During a Hike in Denali a few years ago wearing my Ball Engineer Master II Diver ( long gone )


----------



## graymadder (Jul 19, 2010)

This is me walking around Yosemite wearing my Steinhart O1VR.


----------



## frankpower88 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are some pics of me doing things i like


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

laughinggull said:


> I love the sober dave...and it looks like the sober dave tied the knot! Huge congrats.


ditto...and soberdave has more fun sober than I do after a few!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

sheriffd2 said:


> You do realize you just used the word "panties" lol


feels like I got away with something :-!. What else can you call them? Female briefs?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Vacationing last fall. Probably wearing my late Bluering.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

this be me... first pic of course from which my avatar is derived....


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ticktocker said:


> It's great to put faces on all of you. I just don't feel comfortable putting my photo anywhere on the internet. Professionally, it would be a disaster. I don't want anyone I have dealt with on a professional level to know the slightest thing about me. Including that I have a passion for watches. Not to mention any personal opinions that I've posted. I don't see how anyone in law enforcement would feel comfortable either. Maybe I'm just paranoid.


Might I suggest a six inch piece of black electrical tape placed strategically over your eyes, then you could join the party! (where's the lighten up Francis smiley?):-d


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is one of me participating in one of my other expensive hobbies and an image from another hobby (non-day job business). More than likely on the bike I was wearing my BH PVD under my cycling kit (not very aero over the kitb-)). Luckily for my wallet I dont have the need to flip bikes like I flip watches.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

snoozer 60 said:


> During a Hike in Denali a few years ago wearing my Ball Engineer Master II Diver ( long gone )
> 
> View attachment 505805


Go Navy!


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

Dan01 said:


> Luckily for my wallet I dont have the need to flip bikes like I flip watches.


Boy howdy, I know what you mean! I'm just getting into this cycling thing and I think as far as initial expense goes this is near the top of my expensive hobbies. I'm about to lay down some dough on some sort of Trek Madone, just haven't decided which one my wallet can handle.

Let's see: bass playing, guitars, drums, crashing RC airplanes, real airplanes, watches, photography and now cycling. Should I get into yachting next? Maybe I should buy an NFL team and call it a day (I bet I could get a good deal on the Lions).


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, here's me on a layover in Lavorno, Italy near Pisa a couple of summers ago. Watch is probably my long gone Seiko 007.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

That's the way to do it. I'm a bit partial myself to DWP.
Rhino


lexvil said:


> How about this shot:-d
> View attachment 505724


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome cool pic...lot's of charachter.



sheriffd2 said:


> this be me... first pic of course when my avatar is derived....


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Driving with a Casio G Shock... 







Relaxing on the beach with a SEIKO diver :-d


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

>


Nice fish!


----------



## punch (Jan 24, 2007)

Pic of me from this past Monday, my son Cole was born (2nd kid)! Wore my breitling of course.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

my other hobby, as my alter-ego _Tako Tsubo_ performing for some friends...probably wearing a Seiko









And here is one with Jake and Bruce Shimabukuru...I had to crop my wife out as she threatened me with "no more watches , if you dare..."
Rocking my Seiko Blue Sawtooth.


----------



## BlackOpsEvo (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> this be me...


I recognize that Oris! That's the problem with most of us ... we have pictures of watches we _used_ to own. ;-)

Somewhere - if I dig around deep enough in my photo "box" - I probably have some pix of _me_ during my headblade period. I wish my wife had liked it as much as I did.

Great photos from everyone so far. Perhaps we can keep this thread going for longer than the last one. :-!


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

sheriffd2 said:


> this be me... first pic of course when my avatar is derived....


dude...where is that at!!! i wanna go ;-)?!?!?!


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

here are the pics before the madness of WUS, at that time I only had the Omega SMP Chrono and U-Boat, now there are 12!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool photos everyone! Nice to meet you all


----------



## franzy (Jul 18, 2010)

MadMex said:


>


Holy customes Batman! You got a lot going on in these pictures. Let us know the next time you have one of these get togethers. We're IN !


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

slivver71 said:


> dude...where is that at!!! i wanna go ;-)?!?!?!


Peru, Machu Picchu 

I've been very fortunate to have traveled and experienced some amazing places, this one was far and away the one that effected me most. If you ever have the opportunity to visit, do it! Grand in the purest sense.


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

that yellow car looks like 1973 Cougar XR7 convertible, I used to have one in bugrandy color, didn't think there were many of them left around!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MadMex said:


>


It took me a few looks ... understandably ;-) ... to notice this, but what's up with the silver dude _behind_ her?


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

There's a dude in the pic?


iinsic said:


> It took me a few looks ... understandably ;-) ... to notice this, but what's up with the silver dude _behind_ her?


----------



## rokuman (Feb 15, 2011)

iinsic said:


> It took me a few looks ... understandably ;-) ... to notice this, but what's up with the silver dude _behind_ her?


Judging by where that pic was taken, probably at a Sci-Fi / comics convention, and the "X" on the guys belt buckle, he could be a poor man's Colossus? (Yeah I used to read/collect comics :-d)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

rokuman said:


> Judging by where that pic was taken, probably at a Sci-Fi / comics convention, and the "X" on the guys belt buckle, he could be a poor man's Colossus? (Yeah I used to read/collect comics :-d)


Okay ... I get it. So that would make her the mythic _Ace Bandage Woman_? :-d

Seriously, Gil. Clue us in on her outfit....


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> this be me... first pic of course from which my avatar is derived....


Nice tats sir...my other hobby


----------



## rokuman (Feb 15, 2011)

...here I am a couple of years ago at my buddy's wedding (had to blur out my friends not sure if they want me posting their pics)...








...at my brother's old house with his 3 month old Apollo (american bulldog/pit mix) in Texas Xmas eve 2009...








...with my brother (foreground) in Texas Xmas eve 2009...








...a couple of weeks ago with my Omega 2254.50 and a replica 1982 Japanese tour shirt of one of my favorite bands (The Clash) (sans my noggin :-d)...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Her costume is Leeloo from The Fifth Element. This picture is from Dragon Con in Atlanta Georgia. I honestly never saw Colossus until you pointed him out... :-d

I'm a member of the Rebel Legion and the 501st. We dress up in costumes for various charity events as volunteers. I guess you could say Dragon Con is like the World Series for costumers.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

iinsic said:


> It took me a few looks ... understandably ;-) ...


she's made up to look like Milla Jovovich in the Fifth Element. Ace bandage as fashion. Works for me.


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very cool thread |>

Wearing my Breitling Super Avenger at work (i'm a professional clothier)

grainy cell phone pic:










Going on a morning coffee run while staying on Cape Cod Ma. wearing my Oris Prodiver chronograph:










Hanging out with my buddies..representing:










Rocking my Autozilla in the pool, thumbs up to all my DWF pals! :










Chilling at the table wearing my former Seiko Land monster:










My wife and I:










My grandson with "Papa Dave".:










Trying hard to look like a young Marlon Brando (cir. 2002)










Future Wis (cir. 1971) with my younger brother










~Dave


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

Wearing my new Tactico at my pool on Saturday:


----------



## LGH (May 24, 2010)

About to take a walk but my cat had to tag along:









Happy after-dive pic from a few years ago:









Diving in rental gear:


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

sheriffd2 said:


> Peru, Machu Picchu
> 
> I've been very fortunate to have traveled and experienced some amazing places, this one was far and away the one that effected me most. If you ever have the opportunity to visit, do it! Grand in the purest sense.


It's such a hot destination that I think "Where in the world is Matt Lauer?" from the TODAY Show went there one year - I only saw it in the fog on TV and it was just stunning and breath-taking


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Since the popular sub-themes are activities and costumes, here is one at a Halloween bash last year (what our friends across the pond would call a "fancy dress ball").

P.S. - FYI, my glass has club soda and lime. ;-)


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Lots and lots of cool guys!!!
Here's me with another cool guy:







Trying to get him into dive watches...







But he likes aviators!


----------



## PTG (Apr 16, 2011)

Wearing my Tag "Professional" 200m diver last fall on a cruise.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

my 3 children and my codgerly self contemplating how many angels can fit on the head of a pin and also who sells the highest quality Zulus.


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

*









Sober Dave is the man!










Looking good buddy! ~GranPa *;-)










*Great catch....and awesome diver collection on signature!

*










*And here I am thinking that you were a sheriff in law enforcement. I had no idea you meant you were from the 80's glam band Sheriff *:-d
*JK ..Super cool looking dude, and nice Oris buddy. *|>

*And lastly.............I was unable to capture the pic..but...Rob!!!!...a member of the clergy????
:-d How cool is that!!!!
A priest that rocks Helsons on shark mesh bracelets, and digs dive watches. 
That's awesome Rob. |>|>|> You get 3 thumbs up for that.

Great pics everyone. I'll hang out with you guys anytime!
*


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

Diving with my favorite Dive Buddy, my daughter:-!








Diving my CCR








At work wearing my UTS 1000m








Standing with my other child


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Today I was parked and watching the leading edge of TS Lee come in over Block Island and Long Island Sounds









(Those power lines and poles are for the Amtrak/Metro North lines that come up from Grand Central and Penn Stations)

And I thought, heck, why not take a pic?









Crikey it was glarey, hot and humid today
Wearing the Emperor on tan canvas shoes

You can see the Millstone nuke plant off to the left in this shot



















Love this









Cheers !!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Bill,
I grew up on Long Island, Montauk, went to school upstate, Plattsburgh and Albany, worked in NYC 1987 - 93. Thought I knew every town in New York until now -- Manlius. Nice pics. You could stand in for Sam Elliot.
Jim



WJBecker said:


> Diving with my favorite Dive Buddy, my daughter:-!
> View attachment 507996
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Picture of me taken by photographer from New York Times feature article of Dragon Boat Race. Me in the front pacing for our team.


----------



## badwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

iinsic said:


> Okay ... I get it. So that would make her the mythic Ace Bandage Woman?
> Seriously, Gil. Clue us in on her outfit....


heres the original character...
leeloo (milla jovovich) from the 1997 movie "the fifth element". the costume was design by jean paul gaultier.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey everybody! So, this is me near Lake Tahoe a couple months back. I think I was wearing my Casio MT-G at the time.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

I wore this Seiko Divers SKX009 during the entire Safari. Shortly after I got home I seemed to have lost it, and for the life of me can't recall where I put it......its probably somewhere deep in my man cave lol.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

badwolf said:


> heres the original character...
> leeloo (milla jovovich) from the 1997 movie "the fifth element". the costume was design by jean paul gaultier.


Do people not read my posts? I'm beginning to feel peripheral.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> Do people not read my posts? I'm beginning to feel peripheral.


Once we turn 50, we start becoming invisible. At my age, I've practically disappeared. :-d


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

iinsic said:


> Once we turn 50, we start becoming invisible. At my age, I've practically disappeared. :-d


and we both know that does have advantages. :-!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

That's me right in the middle with my kids with PAW1500Y on. Taken a couple weeks ago. Took the family out to Sunol Regional Park for a little hiking. (Wife is taking the picture.)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

laughinggull said:


> Today I was parked and watching the leading edge of TS Lee come in over Block Island and Long Island Sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot, Liz! Thanks for contributing. :-!


----------



## schweinhund (Oct 16, 2010)

A couple years ago with the kiddo.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

ZASKAR36 said:


> That's me right in the middle with my kids with PAW1500Y on. Taken a couple weeks ago. Took the family out to Sunol Regional Park for a little hiking. (Wife is taking the picture.)
> 
> View attachment 508456
> 
> ...


good job, man. Your children have your smile.


----------



## Beef Hardcake (Mar 4, 2010)

A few showing my ugly mug:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Me on the way to the Buffett concert at Alpine Valley 2009, rocking my Reactor Photon. (The cheesy grin is the result of some pregaming before we even got on the bus.)








My wife and I on our honeymoon trip to Playa del Carmen (wholly recommended, especially Xel-Ha for the outdoorsy types). Gorgeous, inn'she?








And me about five minutes before getting married to the lady above; wearing the Seiko SHC041 I'd had for years (and yes, those cufflinks are d20's, why?).


----------



## tyclu (Jan 1, 2008)

fun thread. here's a couple "hero" shots...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> good job, man. Your children have your smile.


Thanks Sean. Funny eventhough my wife isn't in the shot, it's not too hard to see what she looks like. My son is the spitting image of my wife, down to every contour in his face. "Mommy's Twin" is what he's referred to by me when he's getting into trouble LOL


----------



## badwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

MadMex said:


> Her costume is Leeloo from The Fifth Element. This picture is from Dragon Con in Atlanta Georgia. I honestly never saw Colossus until you pointed him out... I'm a member of the Rebel Legion and the 501st. We dress up in costumes for various charity events as volunteers. I guess you could say Dragon Con is like the World Series for costumers.





Sean779 said:


> she's made up to look like Milla Jovovich in the Fifth Element. Ace bandage as fashion.Works for me.





Sean779 said:


> Do people not read my posts? I'm beginning to feel peripheral.


sorry sorry! i read your posts. i just needed an excuse to post another bandage lady pic


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Hello all... Great Thread!*

Here I am wearing a modded BM on a watchadoo (a/r sapphire crystal w/ all black chapter ring)


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Hello all... Great Thread!*

I like the idea of putting a face on some members wrist :-d Found one picture on my phone with my face on it, and my lovely wife. Picture was taken in Varadero (Cuba) last June.










edit: I was wearing my Ruhla Kampfschwimmer, yeah I know, we do not see it : )


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*few more
















































































*


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

badwolf said:


> i just needed an excuse to post another bandage lady pic


I'm all for that, esp. when it's Milla--she was great in that film.


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

I found a few photos from the past.

The first is of my wife, Teresa, before we were married and covered many of the same things for competing daily newspapers. This was from 1987, I believe. Oh, yes, that's me on the right.









My first career--I now am half of The Teresa Team LLC, a real estate team in Winchester, VA, and also manage the 18 mostly residential rental units we own--was in journalism. I was a political reporter before I became a city editor and then managing editor of an AM daily before calling it quits more than a decade ago. This photo shows me [at left with all that hair] taking part in an interview of future President George H.W. Bush at the vice president's residence at the Naval Observatory in Washington in 1986. That's Lee Atwater in the background to Bush's right. The head in the foreground belongs to Bush's wife, Barbara.









A quarter of a century later, I've lost a lot of that hair, have put on some pounds and look my age [57].


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

jstroh said:


> I found a few photos from the past.
> 
> The first is of my wife, Teresa, before we were married and covered many of the same things for competing daily newspapers. This was from 1987, I believe. Oh, yes, that's me on the right.
> 
> ...


Winchester ... in the beautiful Shenandoah Valley! My wife and I met almost the same way. She was a fresh-faced J-school grad assigned the city beat in 1980 and I was the mayor pro tem of our city (the youngest in our city's history). More than three decades later she is still a part of the fourth estate. She was executive editor of an AM daily for several years before our move to Florida and, since then, has edited a weekly here in SW Florida.

Thanks for the great photos! :-!

Rob


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiking on the Bright Angel Trail at Grand Canyon National Park (wearing my Seiko Black Monster).


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

sheriffd2 said:


> Peru, Machu Picchu
> 
> I've been very fortunate to have traveled and experienced some amazing places, this one was far and away the one that effected me most. If you ever have the opportunity to visit, do it! Grand in the purest sense.


that is just spectacular! :think:...someday.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Some really great photos so far. But there are many members yet to post. C'mon, guys ... don't be bashful. ;-)


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is me !!! well ........
Me and My Oceaneer ... clicked by My Lovely Wife ...
UP NORTH ... I do miss Michigan sometimes ..
DC is cool though 

Cheers,

nishant


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

My wedding day 3 years ago 

Wore my Seiko SD600m










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't see it but probably have my Doxa 600T Pro on. Have many less watches now so I can ride this, lol.

paul


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Me. my ship and my watch.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

dbluefish said:


> I can't see it but probably have my Doxa 600T Pro on. Have many less watches now so I can ride this, lol.
> 
> paul


Paul...WOW...that is one hunkahunka bike...Got mother-in-law in trunk? LOL

Enjoy that baby!!


----------



## WTCNerd (Aug 27, 2011)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Awesome cool pic...lot's of charachter.


Where is that? South america? Bolivia? Pleas let me know


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

WTCNerd said:


> Where is that? South america? Bolivia? Pleas let me know


-


sheriffd2 said:


> Peru, Machu Picchu
> 
> I've been very fortunate to have traveled and experienced some amazing places, this one was far and away the one that effected me most. If you ever have the opportunity to visit, do it! Grand in the purest sense.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Me. my ship and my watch.
> 
> View attachment 511996


That is a strange ship you have there! You have other pictures? Not sure I understand how that one works, but it looks cool! :think:


----------



## geekster (Jan 5, 2009)

I like to see this! Great thread...

Here I am in July with my new baby girl Ruby! (wearing my Marinemaster)










And my wife and I in Rome.


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)

My best pal Belle last winter.
No doubt some type of tool/dive watch on.










In Roatan a couple years back.
Wearing a Sub Date that can't be seen as I'm protecting my genitals from the goofy dolphins.

Best.
T


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Me and my sister took my mom for a vacation a few years ago in a remote island out in Andaman ocean. I wore 1000T COSC DS.










After a good 4 nights, getting ready to head back to the mainland wearing 750T Seahunter.










In a backyard doing BBQ, slicing up giant squid with my 750GMT last year.










Sailing in Poland after my long work week and of course with my 750T GMT.



















A few weeks ago wearing my Super KonTiki 










Cheers


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll play too ;-)

This is a picture of my wife (Steph - about 4mo preggo with our 2nd :-! in this pic... she's due in 2 weeks!!! ;-)) and our son (Oskar) and me (Scotty)... I'm wearing my Deep Blue Ocean Diver (Blue dial) on a orange nato strap

DSC_0118 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

And this is me chasing Ozzy at Sesame Place (DB Marine Diver - orange dial - in this one...)

DSC_0223 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

Another of Ozzy and I...

DSC_0222 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

Here is my Father-in-law and I when we were in Greece in 09... in case you couldn't tell, we are reinacting our favorite scene from the movie "300"... if you turn up you computer speakers, you can just hear my wife saying "Dear God... i'm surrounded by jackasses." I'm wearing my black Mako here (I've got a pick of me swimming in the Aegean off of Santorini and Mykonos somewhere... but you have to pay extra to see me with my shirt off... 

DSC_0636 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

And finally... here's one of Ozzy when he was only 9 months old (he's almost 2 now), and he's rocking Steph's Timex IronMan 30 Lap :-!

DSC_0118 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

Keep sharing folks... it's fun seeing everyone's faces...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> I'll play too ;-)
> 
> Here is my Father-in-law and I when we were in Greece in 09... in case you couldn't tell, we are reinacting our favorite scene from the movie "300"... if you turn up you computer speakers, you can just hear my wife saying "Dear God... i'm surrounded by jackasses."


I _love_ this photo ... _and_ that scene! So, apparently, did the directors of "Meet the Spartans," who did a wonderful job of spoofing "300." I've seen "300" only once, but "Meet the Spartans" close to a dozen times (or at least the "Pit of Death" scene :-d).


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

iinsic said:


> And the last is our dive group in Cozumel, just before heading to the airport for the trip home (although you can't see it, I'm wearing my old Doxa 5000T Sharkie, now on T-Hunter's wrist).
> Rob


Cozumel is an awesome place to dive. I was able to do my checkout dives there in the Spring, and hope to go back next year once I get my advanced certification. What locations did you dive? We dove Chancanab, Paradise Reef, Santa Rosa Wall, San Francisco, Paradise Reef (at night), Columbia (my personal favorite), and Delilah.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

ramblin_wreck08 said:


> Cozumel is an awesome place to dive. I was able to do my checkout dives there in the Spring, and hope to go back next year once I get my advanced certification. What locations did you dive? We dove Chancanab, Paradise Reef, Santa Rosa Wall, San Francisco, Paradise Reef (at night), Columbia (my personal favorite), and Delilah.


It depends a great deal on the prevailing winds, which affect visibility. I was there in the spring as well and also found Columbia to be the best reef, while Chankanaab was a waste of time (the amusement park and aquatic show, which drives away all of the reef aquatic life, makes for a barren landscape, while the visibility was better in the harbor at San Miguel). Palancar had poor visibility because of a long-prevailing SW wind, but there was much to see. At a different time of the year, I could see the several Palancar reefs as the best diving on the island.


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

iinsic said:


> It depends a great deal on the prevailing winds, which affect visibility. I was there in the spring as well and also found Columbia to be the best reef, while Chankanaab was a waste of time (the amusement park and aquatic show, which drives away all of the reef aquatic life, makes for a barren landscape, while the visibility was better in the harbor at San Miguel). Palancar had poor visibility because of a long-prevailing SW wind, but there was much to see. At a different time of the year, I could see the several Palancar reefs as the best diving on the island.


We were very fortunate in that visibility was excellent at all the sites while we were there. The only problem with diving in Cozumel on my first trip is that I will now be hard-pressed to find dive sites that live up to my expectations. :-d


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Me and the crew chief of the L-39. 

I'm on the right with the Blackwater (look really close!)


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

At work, I'm on the left. Sorry no watch visible but probably a Casio Protrek


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

Oops. Pic was the size of a billboard. BRB.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Thought I'd share my high school yearbook photo (at least that's how it _seems_ I looked way back when :-d).

Rob


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

Here I am - thanks for starting this thread - I agree that it is good to have faces to put with names (well, user names) if people want to participate.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

iinsic said:


> As much as I'd like for this thread to have a "sticky" - like its companion on the Omega Forum - I don't think that is going to happen ... despite this thread having almost 8,000 views in only two weeks! So it is up to us - if we like this little "rogues gallery" ;-) - to make sure it stays near the top. If it does, perhaps one of the mods will relent and give us that coveted sticky.
> 
> Just remember - keep it SFW and "family friendly" to enhance our chances.


sticky or no, not sure it matters, we're going to be hit by an asteroid sooner than later.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> sticky or no, not sure it matters, we're going to be hit by an asteroid sooner than later.


[SHREIK!!!] Run for your lives ... oh ... rats! o|


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

iinsic said:


> [SHREIK!!!] Run for your lives ... oh ... rats! o|


This is bit weird. What are the criteria the mods and Ernie use to put or not put up as sticky a photo thread of forum users. Unless I've gone brain-dead, I'll continue to assume the Omega and Diver forums are the most popular on WUS. I'm assuming Ernie and mods will wait see how this thread plays out, and make a decision. You've certainly chutzpahed your case and this thread IMO already backs you.


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> Unless I've gone brain-dead, I'll continue to assume the Omega and Diver forums are the most popular on WUS.


Actually Sean, the G-shock forum is tops with over a half million posts.  BTW, I'll never, ever, get, why that many WISes prefer the feel of plastic, and resin on the wrist, over something with the feel of substance, like we rock here |> To each his own I guess. :-d


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

iinsic said:


> As much as I'd like for this thread to have a "sticky" - like its companion on the Omega Forum - I don't think that is going to happen ... despite this thread having almost 8,000 views in only two weeks! So it is up to us - if we like this little "rogues gallery" ;-) - to make sure it stays near the top. If it does, perhaps one of the mods will relent and give us that coveted sticky.


While there are some members enjoying the thread, it's not as if there's been a stampede of all the regular posters to share photos of themselves. It's obvious that some of you really like sharing lots of pictures, while lots of others don't care to show any at all. And I don't think that has a thing to do with them not being able to find this thread. We get requests for stickies all the time, and everyone is *sure* that the thread they're requesting is of great value to the forum. So we generally say no to all of them unless it's something official or maybe a temporary notice like a GTG. Other forums have a dozen or more stickies and that's OK too. God bless Omega and their photo sticky, most fora on Watchuseek don't have one and get along just fine.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

A bit harsh in my opinion.


OnTimeGabe said:


> While there are some members enjoying the thread, it's not as if there's been a stampede of all the regular posters to share photos of themselves. It's obvious that some of you really like sharing lots of pictures, while lots of others don't care to show any at all. And I don't think that has a thing to do with them not being able to find this thread. We get requests for stickies all the time, and everyone is *sure* that the thread they're requesting is of great value to the forum. So we generally say no to all of them unless it's something official or maybe a temporary notice like a GTG. Other forums have a dozen or more stickies and that's OK too. God bless Omega and their photo sticky, most fora on Watchuseek don't have one and get along just fine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Agreed!! Rough reply for a mod! :-(


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

It was a blunt reply. But it makes no difference to me if this thread becomes a sticky. If a thread is popular, it will survive on its own. Note how *Leather straps on a Diver...got any? *has survived. It will pop up now and then to let us know that the subject continues to draw interest. 52,214 views and counting.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

lexvil said:


> A bit harsh in my opinion.


No intent to be harsh, but when someone publicly calls me out I feel the need to respond honestly.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

hansomegq67 said:


> I'll never, ever, get, why that many WISes prefer the feel of plastic, and resin on the wrist, over something with the feel of substance, like we rock here |> To each his own I guess. :-d


it could be argued that G-Shock owners are the least affected by the prestige factor that drives others to pay 1000s of $$ for less performance and less durability.

If you buy watches by the pound, the G-Shock comes up short.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's me and my girl after the super bowl last year in downtown Green Bay (may have had a few beers that night) probably wearing my Tag Aquaracer.










And me with my girl and my parents at the Packers-Saints game last Thursday wearing my recently flipped PMMM


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

jstroh said:


> It was a blunt reply. But it makes no difference to me if this thread becomes a sticky. If a thread is popular, it will survive on its own. Note how *Leather straps on a Diver...got any? *has survived. It will pop up now and then to let us know that the subject continues to draw interest. 52,214 views and counting.


Exactly. Ditto "Show us Your Tacticals", or any of a number of long-running threads.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

:-!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll make it a ''Sticky'' by bumping it up regularly!

...and bump! :-!

Edit: ...and ad a picture ; )


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Here i am on Jaco playa Costa Rica in August. An amazing country to visit, Pura vida! I am wearing a Seiko Stargate and yes i dipped it into the Pacific for its christening lol
will be returning in Oct for hopefully deeper depths..


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Mikeman said:


> View attachment 516238


We guys have a serious problem, as evidenced by this photo. Standing on a beautiful beach, with a gorgeous sunset, gentle surf ... and a serious _scowl_. :-d

Might we be having a little difficulty appreciating life's blessings? :think:

Seriously, though, that is a beautiful photo.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words...but the scowl is because i was trying to see if someone was wearing a Doxa... i never could tell???


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bumparoo
and a pic of yours turly in vaca in florida a few years and 20 lbs ago :-( with my furry armest wearing my Benarus T shirt and a Gsar!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mikeman said:


> Here i am on Jaco playa Costa Rica in August. An amazing country to visit, Pura vida! I am wearing a Seiko Stargate and yes i dipped it into the Pacific for its christening lol
> will be returning in Oct for hopefully deeper depths..
> View attachment 516250


man, judging by your face, must have been a bad vaca! ;-)
Bet it was awesome, it is on the wife and I's to do list....


----------



## scottown (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

It is an awesome place to visit! go you will love it....and thanks for the nice comments bro!


----------



## mount1944 (Jun 1, 2011)

At the beach of Kholarn Island, Pattaya last April holiday....


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

the wife and I on our cruise to Alaska last year









Close up of the Zixen on my wrist in the picture above


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Bigjamesdean said:


> the wife and I on our cruise to Alaska last year


Did you fly the plane?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Hows the baby doing, mate ?

Three Cheers, and hope all went well !!!

nishant



20DYNAMITE07 said:


> I'll play too ;-)
> 
> This is a picture of my wife (Steph - about 4mo preggo with our 2nd :-! in this pic... she's due in 2 weeks!!! ;-)) and our son (Oskar) and me (Scotty)... I'm wearing my Deep Blue Ocean Diver (Blue dial) on a orange nato strap
> 
> ...


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nishant said:


> Hows the baby doing, mate ?
> 
> Three Cheers, and hope all went well !!!
> 
> nishant


The cheeky monkey still hasn't decided to join us yet! Today is the due date, but as of yet we've had no action  
We have an induction scheduled for later next week, so hopefully the littlest Dynamite will decide to make an appearance well before then, but if s/he doesn't... well, we'll give em the boot! :-!



Thanks for asking and cheers!!!


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

That's me (now sold PAM196 in the 1st pic..)


*Citation Bravo at FL410* on a lovely, smooth (trust me, you want these on the 'Slowtation'...!!) evening flight..


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

Sitting in the "Big Chairs" in Boerne, TX with my beautiful girlfriend. Citizen Aqualand









Red fishing in Rockport, TX. Casio Marine Gear
*







*


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

SoTex said:


> Sitting in the "Big Chairs" in Boerne, TX with my beautiful girlfriend. Citizen Aqualand


What is it about Texas girls that they can rock cowboy boots in a LBD? Great photos. Thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

Like you said....Texas girls rock!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I have friends in Bernie {that's how Texans pronounce Boerne} 


SoTex said:


> Sitting in the "Big Chairs" in Boerne, TX with my beautiful girlfriend. Citizen Aqualand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

lexvil said:


> I have friends in Bernie {that's how Texans pronounce Boerne}


You are correct, sir.


----------



## tasd (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pictures guys! Here is my wife and I spring of this year


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

tasd said:


> Great pictures guys! Here is my wife and I spring of this year
> 
> View attachment 524535


What, no photo beneath "Silent Sam?" ;-)


----------



## tasd (Dec 16, 2008)

iinsic said:


> What, no photo beneath "Silent Sam?" ;-)


Ha! No, not that day. Im sure I have it somewhere.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

This is me with my beautiful almost 9 month old daughter relaxing at home. She is already a ham for the camera. Wearing my Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview 1000.


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Me training Brad Pitt for _12 Monkeys _many moons ago...










Me with my little dudes at the beach last month...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

citizenfox said:


> Me training Brad Pitt for _12 Monkeys _many moons ago...


If _only_ you had trained Angelina instead.... o|


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

one of the few snow days we got here this past winter... bump


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

This must be framed !!  Godbless ...

nishant

In the retrospect, I was almost expecting the iceman to be sporting a Doxa !



Jeep99dad said:


> one of the few snow days we got here this past winter... bump


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> one of the few snow days we got here this past winter... bump


Yikes! That's why I left NC and moved to Florida. Anyone wanna buy a used down jacket? :-d

Seriously, you have a lovely family, Brice. :-!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

That's me with my "bird"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Yikes! That's why I left NC and moved to Florida. Anyone wanna buy a used down jacket? :-d
> 
> Seriously, you have a lovely family, Brice. :-!


Ah ah!  funny. Yeah I'd like to move to move to FL too, maybe when kids are out of school
That day I was wearing the 5000T Sharky by the way, miss it


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> one of the few snow days we got here this past winter... bump


This is why when the US Navy brought me to San Diego I never left......


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> The cheeky monkey still hasn't decided to join us yet! Today is the due date, but as of yet we've had no action
> We have an induction scheduled for later next week, so hopefully the littlest Dynamite will decide to make an appearance well before then, but if s/he doesn't... well, we'll give em the boot! :-!
> 
> 
> ...


Well... I don't normally quote myself... but, in this case - well, I'll make an exception.

Clocking in at 9 lbs and 22 inches long... ITS A BOY!

Everyone... meet Phineas  (aka, Finn... aka, the Finster)


DSC_0005 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

We had a little boy 1 week ago today (the 3rd). He's a sweety, just like his big brother and we couldn't be more thrilled.

And just because I know my audience, I was wearing my Raymond Weil Freelancer (a gift from my wife, and the watch I was wearing when my first child was born too).


DSC_0443 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

Cheers!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> Well... I don't normally quote myself... but, in this case - well, I'll make an exception.
> 
> Clocking in at 9 lbs and 22 inches long... ITS A BOY!
> 
> Everyone... meet Phineas  (aka, Finn... aka, the Finster)


Congratulations on a beautiful child! I know you're bustin' your buttons over this one. Health and happiness to you all! :-!

Rob


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Congratulations on a beautiful child! I know you're bustin' your buttons over this one. Health and happiness to you all! :-!
> 
> Rob


indeed, a beautiful child and a big boy too! wow 9lbs and 22"!!! he'll be playing football i guess

Big congrats and hope both baby and mom are well.


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

Me and the family this past summer.... boy do I miss the beach. The Sub-C seeing some ocean for the first time!


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> indeed, a beautiful child and a big boy too! wow 9lbs and 22"!!! he'll be playing football i guess
> 
> Big congrats and hope both baby and mom are well.


Funny thing is, that he's the runt of the litter 
Our first weighed half a pound more and was an inch longer 

Good lord... my wife is a champ


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

*Well I figured I would post pics with people/dog I love*;-)

With my 21 year old daughter at Syracuse University wearing my OS 300M..love the classic look:-!









With my one eyed Boston Terrier Audrey..OS again!









Audrey and my friend who I have great affection for;-) She was wearing a Breitling









Me kissing goodbye the warm weather in New England todayb-) OS yet again!









Lots of life changes for me but each time I drop by WUS I always leave smiling.._*thanks guys!*_

Phil


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Remind me to never, never never ever p!ss of Phil









Eeek!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Time for a fresh infusion of pix. :-!


----------



## kfalk (Oct 16, 2009)

Phil...looks like you could use a workout. Ha! Audrey sure is a cutie!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Time for a fresh infusion of pix. :-!


Like this one?? 
I was goofing around with my girls while taking a tour of a castle and it's gardens in the south of France


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Like this one??
> I was goofing around with my girls while taking a tour of a castle and it's gardens in the south of France


Hehehe! this is priceless Brice ! :-!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

A fresh infusion of O2 in my lungs .. a visit to DC arboretum the past weekend !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Like this one??
> I was goofing around with my girls while taking a tour of a castle and it's gardens in the south of France


Ah ah!  glad you enjoyed it mon ami! Obvisously those aren't my hands sticking out, they don't match my 240lbs frame ;-) did you spot my daughter's G-Shock? she has become a G fan. Love hers but it broke after only 6-7 weeks, just stopped working!:-(


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

dug up a few more from few years back. In first two, we were camping in Mackinaw, I had my Tissot Seastar 1000. Next pics-Niagra Falls with Omega SMP chrono


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

few more...


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

PJ said:


> *Well I figured I would post pics with people/dog I love*;-)
> 
> With my 21 year old daughter at Syracuse University wearing my OS 300M..love the classic look:-!
> 
> ...


Gotta admire a guy with great ink, a daughter, and a Boston Terrier.


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Like this one??
> I was goofing around with my girls while taking a tour of a castle and it's gardens in the south of France


That's just great Brice! :roll:
Now, I'm hungry for a Whopper w/ Cheese. ;-):-d


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

*My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*










a close up of it...


----------



## BezelSpinner (Aug 1, 2011)

Here I am at base camp in the Garhwal Himalaya with a Vasuki Parbat 6782M. No, not some kind of watch, but a beautiful peak!

As usually, on such expeditions, I trust and wear only my Suunto Vector (my only digital watch).


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

Rhode Island Red here.......


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*



lilreddivinghood said:


> Rhode Island Red here.......


I've always liked this particular photo. No matter your heritage, Red, you look like a lot of Scots I know in this one. ;-)


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*



lilreddivinghood said:


>


yikes, I was just asking for directions...


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

A few of mine...taken a couple years back but the only ones I have on photobucket...




























More recent one..please excuse the pink lilo :-d...


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

I'll jump in


----------



## SeaHunter (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

Me & my family, minus 1 son who was in South Africa doing whale/dolphin/white shark research! I'm wearing my Doxa SeaHunter.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

Seems like whenever pics are taken, I am wearing a Seiko SKX009, and I hardly ever wear that watch, LOL.

Several years ago, my dad was diagnosed with lymphoma, and when he was taking chemo treatments and started losing his hair, he asked me to cut it short for him. So I showed up at his house with my two young sons looking like this:










Now, about 10 years later, here is the family:










Both of my boys are wearing Orient Makos[they wear them 24/7] on Bond NATOs. Normally my wife wears a Traser 200m diver, too.

And thankfully, My dad has beaten the cancer[prostate, too]. Here is the whole family - My Mom & Dad with their two sons and families:


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

Great Idea, so time to chime in. Here's a pre haloween pic since it's that time of the year (that look lasted almost a whole week it was such a hit!)

and a couple showing why I love dive watches  Though truth be told I'm probably wearing a timex ironman in both the last shots:-d, but I do take my divers there too!


----------



## crisco3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't see the watch in this pic. It is a Halios Bluering. Spaniard caught just off the west end of Rottnest Island about 40km off the mainland of Western Australia and only a few km's from where a poor Texan was taken by a 3m great white 6 days ago!Included the watch on day duty at the office!


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

That's me banging on the drums, on Halloween night, now you can see why I chose my Avatar...










And... just in case you want to see my real face...

Before the race









and...finishing the race, I know, I could've done better, but my plantar fasciitis was killing me. 









Glad to chip in. TAKE CARE.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

BezelSpinner said:


> View attachment 543235
> 
> 
> Here I am at base camp in the Garhwal Himalaya with a Vasuki Parbat 6973M. No, not some kind of watch, but a beautiful peak!
> ...


That's a gorgeous face behind you! Climb safe, or at least smart....


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

I must say this is a great thread... Its great to put faces in people we have come to know here...

Here I am last year on top of the Arc de Triomphe with the Eiffel Tower in the back modeling my HaiQ (the one I take everywhere)...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Me and the missus, Halloween 2011.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Happy Halloween everyone! Pics from our last Halloween party. Took me more than 2 hours for the makeup, but it was a success on the streets with my kids :-d My wife had prepared special meals for our guests. The brain is Jello Vodka, never again! This killed the death that night!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Love the dishes on your table


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

Last night with Devil Dog Duke wearing Megalodon on orange zulu.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

SoTex said:


> Last night with Devil Dog Duke wearing Megalodon on orange zulu.


I had no idea the Megalodon allowed one to levitate. _Very_ impressive! ;-)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

I need a shave


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

*My Son and I on Halloween. Wearing my Boschett CDII in Yellow*


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

On the wedding day few years back(I am wearing the Omega Seamaster Professional Chronograph, and my beautiful wife had the Movado Museum Automatic)
And camping in Mackinaw with Tissot Seastar 1000


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Anatoly said:


> And camping in Mackinaw with Tissot Seastar 1000


_Whoa_! _That_ is one helluva spliff, dude! :-!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

iinsic said:


> _Whoa_! _That_ is one helluva spliff, dude! :-!


what the heck is a "spliff?" (Never mind, I googled.)


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

South of Grants, NM, above the Malpais.


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

lol,
just a cigar



Sean779 said:


> what the heck is a "spliff?" (Never mind, I googled.)


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Here I'm, one year ago. Wearing a Rolex Sub...


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

This was taken this weekend after the Birth of our first Child, Ruby. A truly life changing experience for all the right reasons. Mum and Baby are doing very well.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

Congratulations Jay! 
Welcome to parenthood 
Enjoy it while they are still stationary..
My kids are tearing up the house.


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*



CJN said:


> Congratulations Jay!
> Welcome to parenthood
> Enjoy it while they are still stationary..
> My kids are tearing up the house.


Congratulations!!

Life will never be the same.

And yeah, my 14 month old is now climbing like a monkey. Between the climbing and the eating of bananas right out of the peel, I'm beginning to think we really have a monkey.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's another of me, daughter, and son that just arrived a few weeks ago. I'm wearing my 1200T Pro.


----------



## bajjer31 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great shots! I don't post a lot, spending most of my time reading, but I'll play along!


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's me with my lil dude on his first Haloween. Im rockin the Breitling, he's rockin the Radio Flyer...


----------



## DiveWatch87 (Oct 26, 2011)

citizenfox said:


> Me training Brad Pitt for _12 Monkeys _many moons ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask Brad if you can have a few of the 100s of watches I have seen him wear...the last 2 were a Pat Phil Nautilus, and the new all gold Day Date II... seems like a good place to start.


----------



## PluckyPaul (Mar 29, 2011)

10/11 At Bondi Beach sporting my ever reliant, ultra plain, 60's Sears mechanical on mesh.:-d







10/11 Whale watching off the heads of Sydney Harbour.


----------



## geekster (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: My son Aric and I... Wearing my Steinhart GMT*

Congrats jaybob she's beautiful! Great choice in names too!


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

Me, at various stages of the journey...


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Me one Year ago in a 1/6 scale figures event, in the region... another hobby that I love...

















And congratulations, to the daddys of the post!!!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I've noticed a lot of new names on the DWF - and, presumably, new faces ;-) - so I thought I'd resurrect this thread.

This photo was of my wife and me with Susan Tedeschi and Derek Trucks (#17 on "Rolling Stone's" 100 Greatest Guitarists of All Time) - of the Tedeschi-Trucks Band - the week after Christmas (you can tell I properly enjoyed all of the holiday gustatory treats; I've managed to shave about 15# since that photo :roll.

Rob


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> this be me... first pic of course from which my avatar is derived....


Nice Sleeves...... my 2nd one is in the works.


----------



## danielk (Jul 28, 2009)

From my 2010 Grand Teton hiking trip with my watchless buddy.










...and here's a closeup what I was wearing the whole trip.










Even today this watch looks as good as it did the day I got it over 2 years ago. Kudos to Corvus.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Ready for an old fart to join the rogues gallery? I generally hang out at the Seiko or Hamilton fora but I love to visit here as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

in VA for a week end with the guys, we went mountain bilking by the new river.









with my little Zoe at mellow Mushroom


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## jayjaygoodtimes (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a bunch of really cool photos of the Citizen Autozilla as well as the Kobold...and some even cooler ones of us working true VIP clients in a far away land (Angelina Jolie / Condolezza Rice / Bill O'Reilly)...but either the photos are way too big for this forum...or the cool watches are accompanied by even cooler and rather large weapon systems. I tried to sneak a couple in...but they photos were so big and some part of a weapon was clear in every photo...so I deleted them all. Hey...but feel free to email me and I would be happy to share.

Ahhh...wait...here's one. My beautiful wife of 16 years and I. You can't see it...but I assure you I am wearing my Kobold SMG-1 Tac...home for 30 days R and R from the Mid East.









And one of wife, daughter and I...several years ago. My daughter is 5'8" now and verbally committed to the Univ. of KS...go Jayhawks...man where did all of the time go?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## bob m (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool pics and good looking family, Mr GoodTimes... but where is the smile? ;-)



jayjaygoodtimes said:


> I have a bunch of really cool photos of the Citizen Autozilla as well as the Kobold...and some even cooler ones of us working true VIP clients in a far away land (Angelina Jolie / Condolezza Rice / Bill O'Reilly)...but either the photos are way too big for this forum...or the cool watches are accompanied by even cooler and rather large weapon systems. I tried to sneak a couple in...but they photos were so big and some part of a weapon was clear in every photo...so I deleted them all. Hey...but feel free to email me and I would be happy to share.
> 
> Ahhh...wait...here's one. My beautiful wife of 16 years and I. You can't see it...but I assure you I am wearing my Kobold SMG-1 Tac...home for 30 days R and R from the Mid East.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took two of my daughters and Aussies on a hike yesterday, good times...|> So here are most recent pics..

Meet Jade Laikenne 13, Zoé Océnana, Turbo and Roxy :-!


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

Me then & now...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took two of my daughters and Aussies on a hike yesterday, good times...|> So here are most recent pics..
> 
> Meet Jade Laikenne 13, Zoé Océnana, Turbo and Roxy :-!


Oh, Brice ... I can see from the photos of your lovely daughters that it won't be long before you're enduring the tortures of the damned (a.k.a.-fathers of girls). Best of luck, buddy! :-d

(I had two boys ... a _different_ set of worries ;-))


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ah ah! yeah ROb
our oldest two are 21 and 23


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> ah ah! yeah ROb
> our oldest two are 21 and 23


Well, there you go ... based on your photos, you obviously were no more than about Jade's age when you had the older two. So you know how it can happen.... ;-)


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Sup. A rare at work pic.....









...at a family event.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Here I am with my Puck!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful family!!


425Ranger said:


> Sup. A rare at work pic.....
> 
> View attachment 632611
> 
> ...


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's my mugshot =p


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Because this is probably the coolest picture I will ever be in, and no, I am not the blonde. Although she is great to work with.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

jayjaygoodtimes said:


> Angelina Jolie


So, how serious was the al qaeda threat on A Mighty Heart, anyway? 

Here I am, volunteering for IDF Airborne in the 90's.










Left of the pole.










Sea of Galilee in the background.










Western Wall/Mosque.










Last year, with my judo buddy (and my coffee, and a Swiss Army Air Boss Mach IV!!).


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Before that boiling cup of coffee...








Me and my youngest son








Read the "What does your username stand for"


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

deleted....


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

Well that would be me, about 2 years ago.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Me on a hike..


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Keeping the thread fresh, here are few rescent pics with my beautiful wife and son!


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

..sorry for the bad pic... thought I would throw this up.... a couple of years ago I was on the road for work and stumbled into a GTG...
I'm the guy in the middle (light blue shirt) and ceasarmascetti is next to me....others: Joe K (omega) on the right, charlie potters (cpotters) with the tinted glasses. Rich Pan panheds is on the left. The legend on the far left is none other than Bill Yao.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

justsellbrgs said:


> ..sorry for the bad pic... thought I would throw this up.... a couple of years ago I was on the road for work and stumbled into a GTG...
> I'm the guy in the middle (light blue shirt) and ceasarmascetti is next to me....others: Joe K (omega) on the right, charlie potters (cpotters) with the tinted glasses. Rich Pan panheds is on the left. The legend on the far left is none other than Bill Yao.


_Excellent_ contribution! Thanks! :-!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Seiko Monster Mod *Beater* watch on a maratac yellow stripe. 









Twenty years ago










And Now.



























PS I give free Hugs ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Better shot of *the Beater










*


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Love the watch! ^ So, tattoo explanation needed!? What's it all mean? Why the rope?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

One More


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

aafanatic said:


> PS I give free Hugs ;-)


I will gladly give you one back, my WIS brother! Great pics!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

poison said:


> Love the watch! ^ So, tattoo explanation needed!? What's it all mean? Why the rope?


Thanks Poison,
I don't think that I can explain it all, but the rope is just what I used to wear as a belt (Pelican Brief assassin)
el Hombre Arana = "the Spiderman" 
my back reads: "Down for Life. Up to Death" meaning, in for a penny, in for a pounding. With Anubis, the Egyptian greeter of the dead.
And the butterfly knife tattoo I really like but I don't think that it is "Family friendly", so let's just say that it looks cool ;-)


----------



## w-balta (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty sure we could have a thread solely dedicated to pictures of sober Dave!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

kickin' back before deployment...








and my office in the sandbox


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm a new superhero!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Rare footage of me drinking an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Most recent pics my dad took last week after I picked up my new ride ;-)


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Most recent pics my dad took last week after I picked up my new ride ;-)


Congrats! on the new car Brice. She's a beaut!
Can we call you CRV99Dad now?


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Horoticus said:


> I will gladly give you one back, my WIS brother! Great pics!


I love being apart of this WIS family ;-)


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

aafanatic said:


> I love being apart of this WIS family ;-)


It's touching... Me to man!!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I always seem to be the one taking the pics so I struggled to find a recent photo...here is one a colleague took late last year (wearing LM-2C)


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

This is my orange monster, my best friend, and myself (on the right)! I was DJing my girlfriend's birthday party and a fun time was had by all. I learned a valuable lesson that night, though: I really need to raise my gear. I was hunched over all night and my back was a disaster the following morning.


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

No skin diving on this winter day...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

skin diver said:


> No skin diving on this winter day...


George Clooney is a WIS!?


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

skin diver said:


> No skin diving on this winter day...












We will pass through the American patrols, past their sonar nets, and lay off their largest city, and listen to their rock and roll...while we conduct missile drills.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*the water I dive in, is always frozen.....snow...ice and scotch on the rocks.......b-)

Jack*


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes (Aug 27, 2007)

twostirish222 said:


> Here I am with my Puck!!
> 
> View attachment 632835


Ha Ha...and me with mine...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very cool Pixs guys!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The pics are great It would also be useful if people could resize their pics a little. If possible around 800x600 is ideal.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Last November at Holland America's private island <Meg 3>









original starbucks  <Zinex Trimex>









MistyFojrdes Glacier in Alaska..We are about 4000ft up in this shot..breath taking









Ps heading back down to the Caribbean this weekend for a 7 day cruise so hopefully will get some new pics


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
Ahoy ... Gonzaga Bay, Baja Mexico ... Who cares what time it is.

Last trip video: 


















































*​


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

weklund said:


> Ahoy ... Gonzaga Bay, Baja Mexico ... Who cares what time it is.


That setup looks way more laid back - and more fun - than my brother's stuffy condo in Cabo. :-!

Beautiful sunset shot, too!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

iinsic said:


> That setup looks way more laid back - and more fun - than my brother's stuffy condo in Cabo. :-!





iinsic said:


> Beautiful sunset shot, too!


*It's a blast down there. With a little help from my friends, we have built a fishing camp on the Bay. 
Diving and fishing are excellent and we have all the gear.

All you can eat .....*​


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Easter Picnic (Megan, Aric and I)


----------



## Izzy Does It (Oct 26, 2011)

jayjaygoodtimes said:


> Ha Ha...and me with mine...
> 
> View attachment 671541


Forty Mike Mike is your friend.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

I did a quick pass at the Shoting club "CUBAS" today...

I did a mess with the target


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

with a 6 year old Doxa and a 3 week old daughter


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are a few recent pics with the family 

With My better half ;-)









With all our girls


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't believe no one has posted any pix here in more than two months! Don't any of our newer members have a photo or two they'd like immortalized in our little Rogues Gallery? ;-)


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Here you go!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Close to 10 years ago... and yes, I caught that (wearing the Festina Chrono):










One year ago, with my wife @Disney World (also with the Festina):










Last month, wearing the Monster:


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Best picture here! You won, the thread can be closed 



defendnola said:


>


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

My girl & i... a month ago @ Orange Beach AL.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Here with my wife


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here are a few recent pics with the family
> 
> With My better half ;-)
> 
> ...


beautiful family Briceman


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Bless !!! ...

BTW .. U hiding ur wrists in the first one ? Forgot a watch, Eh ? 




Jeep99dad said:


> Here are a few recent pics with the family
> 
> With My better half ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of my family and I.


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

|>


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

This is me hiking in Austria a couple of years ago, Casio G-Shock on the wrist,


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wearing my Casio G-Shock 7900B-1 Solar Atomic.....


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Stormspeed (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, I'm fairly new here, but definite watch lover. I'll bite. I've got tons of pics, but not many wearing a watch.

With the Mrs. wearing my old Hammy.









Wearing my now missed CSAR.


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes it is...in the right hands. And yeah Bedlam...I'll get right on re-sizing those pics...did they hurt your eyes? (I'm lucky to figure out how to get them attached...size them...right!!)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

It's been almost seven months, so time to bump this puppy up.

Barry Levinson, Paul Attanasio and Tom Fontana - the crew behind one of my all-time favorite TV shows, "Homicide: Life on the Street" - have created a new series for BBC America: "Copper." It is a police procedural drama set in the infamous Five Points section of lower Manhattan in 1864 (the Civil War is still going on).

As part of their promotional efforts, they had an offering on the series' website where viewers could have a personal photo "copperized" so they would look like a famous criminal from that era. I used an old photo of me taken in 2008 (when I was a tad more hirsute) as my base, and the result was Robber Rob. ;-)

Rob


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

No, my face scares children and small animals..... I'll pass.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

pz93c said:


> No, my face scares children and small animals..... I'll pass.


Don't worry mate, no animals or kids on this forum. Post your best shot! : )


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

DM71 said:


> Don't worry mate, no animals or kids on this forum. Post your best shot! : )


I've noticed, with significant pleasure, that we seem to have more female forum members than in the past (making the forum not quite the complete sausage fest it had been ;-)). It would be wonderful if they'd "dress up" our homely rogues' gallery with some of their pleasant images. :-!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

iinsic said:


> I've noticed, with significant pleasure, that we seem to have more female forum members than in the past (making the forum not quite the complete sausage fest it had been ;-)). It would be wonderful if they'd "dress up" our homely rogues' gallery with some of their pleasant images. :-!


I totally agree with that!

Love your new pictures :-!


----------



## andrija86ze (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't know if I'm a Dive Watch Forum Member...but I'm a WUS newbie and having a good time + plus I'm learning new stuff. Very happy to be part of this community. Hello everyone :-!

Few days ago, OM on the wrist, Serbo-Hungarian border;








Few years ago, PRG40 on the wrist, Egypt;


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

andrija86ze said:


> Don't know if I'm a Dive Watch Forum Member...but I'm a WUS newbie and having a good time + plus I'm learning new stuff. Very happy to be part of this community. Hello everyone :-!
> 
> Few days ago, OM on the wrist, Serbo-Hungarian border;
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, it's a good place to be.

Sam


----------



## andrija86ze (Jan 9, 2013)

Emuneh said:


> Welcome to the forum, it's a good place to be.
> 
> Sam


Thank you for the welcome, I think I'll be here for a long time. Got addicted so easily..


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

From Clarence, NY Winterfest last weekend...
Chewie on ice!








Jedi ice sculpting!


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Red Six looks useless, as USUAL. 



MadMex said:


> From Clarence, NY Winterfest last weekend...
> Chewie on ice!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Gryffindor said:


> Red Six looks useless, as USUAL.


OK, that's funny&#8230;.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Useless? I don't think so...

































































































I have travelled all over the place dressed as Porkins, and have had a blast while raising money for various children's charities! Not bad for a fat guy that gets blown up, eh?


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

I stand corrected, and that is effing *awesome!* I was taking a shot at the character, not you! |>


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MadMex said:


> Useless? I don't think so...
> 
> I have travelled all over the place dressed as Porkins, and have had a blast while raising money for various children's charities! Not bad for a fat guy that gets blown up, eh?


Gil,

I gotta hand it to you ... you guys handle those cold Buffalo winters in _*style*_! :-!

Rob


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

This is a shallow water dive helmet I made out of an oxygen tank. The face plate is my face cast in solid aluminum. The style is based on a Native Alaskan theme.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

aafanatic said:


> Seiko Monster Mod *Beater* watch on a maratac yellow stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I may ask, what do you do for work that gives you the flexibility for such extravagant self-expression?

Cheers!

PS. I'm currently good for hugs, but perhaps my mother-in-law may have one.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

m92110 said:


> Before that boiling cup of coffee...
> View attachment 653638


Henry Rollins is a WIS?! 
Cool.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay, when the last post to this thread was made, I had about 4500 posts. On Sunday I passed the 5K mark, and four months is too long to go without an update in our little rogues gallery.

Since you're all falling down on the job, your punishment is to see this photo of an _*Invicta*_. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rob,
we met for lunch and drinks last summer and this ain't your face ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

With my boy Turbo and wearing the Pelagos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This summer in Cape Coral with my 3 of my princesses 









And Ms Jeep


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll play


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

iinsic said:


> Since you're all falling down on the job, your punishment is to see this photo of an _*Invicta*_. ;-)


I don't see any Invicta in that picture, sorry. I think my eyes are going...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Rob,
> we met for lunch and drinks last summer and this ain't your face


Well, technically it's not _her_ face, either. But she certainly could lead with it. ;-)

BTW, when are you bringing your clan back to the Sunshine State?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Can't see from the photo, but wearing my Suunto Ambit, as I do on most of my longer training rides here in NorCal.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MadMex said:


>


Gil, I have to ask ... is that an X-wing simulator you're in?


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Me and the family celebrating Mardi Gras my favorite way - *away* from New Orleans!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

While visiting China 2 years ago..


----------



## graymadder (Jul 19, 2010)

Vacation to the Pacific North West. Space Needle. Not a great place if you have height issues but it was a beautiful day.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

sheriffd2 said:


> this be me... first pic of course from which my avatar is derived....


I always thought this was a pix of Capt. Piccard (sp?) - I'm serious! Esp. your avatar!



franzy said:


> Holy customes Batman! You got a lot going on in these pictures. Let us know the next time you have one of these get togethers. We're IN !


I have to say MadMex... all of your pix are, well..., a little disturbing! At best!



SoTex said:


> Sitting in the "Big Chairs" in Boerne, TX with my beautiful girlfriend. Citizen Aqualand


That is a strange name your GF has...: Citizen Aqualand



iinsic said:


> Okay, when the last post to this thread was made, I had about 4500 posts. On Sunday I passed the 5K mark, and four months is too long to go without an update in our little rogues gallery.
> 
> Since you're all falling down on the job, your punishment is to see this photo of an _*Invicta*_. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1100106


The only good pix of an Invicta *EVER* taken!


----------



## starx (Jul 23, 2012)

MadMex said:


> .


Man, I love that car.... Probably way too money hungry where I live, so will have to settle for a scale model.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

been on the Dive Forum for a long while and Never Noticed this Thread :roll:. nonetheless it's a Great One and Nice to put a face to the Name.:-!

me at Home in Boston









Last Year. Barcelona









Down Town Beirut 2011/2012 New Year








in front of the Panerai Boutique Beirut.









Mexico City Last Week









Cheere


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

That's some nice-looking modern art you've got on the walls.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> been on the Dive Forum for a long while and Never Noticed this Thread :roll:. nonetheless it's a Great One and Nice to put a face to the Name.:-!
> 
> in front of the Panerai Boutique Beirut.
> 
> ...


Looks like your walking out of there with that, "I just bought" look on your face. Didja?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

iinsic said:


> Gil, I have to ask ... is that an X-wing simulator you're in?


No, just a really big LEGO photo booth! It should be set up at LEGOland in California by now...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

The wife & I










Still looking.......


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

By the way Starx... The doors do open!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Dinner, wearing Zuriner Depth Charge







On Vespa, wearing Pan Europ

Roberto


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Dinner, wearing Zuriner Depth Charge
> 
> On Vespa, wearing Pan Europ
> 
> Roberto


1st shot a mirror or do you switch wrists??


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> The wife & I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice patina |>


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Me and my four kids at the bottom of Arc de Triomphe, Paris



With my nephew in Brooklyn, NY, wearing a black Sumo on Yobokies Anvil



Eric


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> That's some nice-looking modern art you've got on the walls.


Thank you.
Oil Painting is something i Enjoy doing in my Free time.. 
in that Corner, you can see that some of them are Originally Picasso's which I Copied but there's a whole Bunch of my Own on another Wall.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

epezikpajoow said:


> Me and my four kids at the bottom of Arc de Triomphe, Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's quite a crew you've got.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Looks like your walking out of there with that, "I just bought" look on your face. Didja?


LOL. yes 

I was Grinning from ear to ear that Day when i picked up the 372.

then Shortly after I had a little Celebration with my Brother


















Cheers


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> LOL. yes
> 
> I was Grinning from ear to ear that Day when i picked up the 372.
> 
> ...


So the passion for watches runs in the family.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tony AH. I love your pics. I need to start traveling again


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Nishant said:


> So the passion for watches runs in the family.


yeah. you could say that .


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, I'm afraid to tell you guys about my 4 wifes  

Eric


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I switch wrists all the time depending on the Watch 



Roberto


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Tsk, tsk! Almost two months and no new posts? Well ... here's your punishment. ;-)


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

With my daughter, wife, and niece in France this summer


IN florida, with my boy Turbo


and my girls


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

iinsic said:


> Tsk, tsk! Almost two months and no new posts? Well ... here's your punishment. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1182114


Thanx... Might Be My Last Visit To This Thread! The Only Thing That Could Be Worse is If You Were Wearing An Invicta Too.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Thanx... Might Be My Last Visit To This Thread! The Only Thing That Could Be Worse is If You Were Wearing An Invicta Too.


Ummm ... that's not me. Just some random yokel whose photo lives forever in cyberspace.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> With my daughter, wife, and niece in France this summer
> IN florida, with my boy Turbo
> and my girls


Lovely, Brice. Looks like it was a very fun summer. :-!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

OQUOTE=iinsic;6634543]Tsk, tsk! Almost two months and no new posts? Well ... here's your punishment. ;-)

View attachment 1182114
[/QUOTE]



iinsic said:


> Ummm ... that's not me. Just some random yokel whose photo lives forever in cyberspace.


Oh yeah... Right... Right.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Oh yeah... Right... Right.


Since I started this thread, you'll find quite a few photos of me herein. I suggest comparing.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Foolin' around with my son..


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

At Point Reyes (my favorite weekend spot).


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

sutherland said:


> At Point Reyes (my favorite weekend spot).


Judging from your photo, you must have been there in July. ;-) I used to love spending time up at Dillon Beach.


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

iinsic said:


> Judging from your photo, you must have been there in July. ;-) I used to love spending time up at Dillon Beach.


Actually...you are quite right! Photo was taken mid July out at South Beach.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

sutherland said:


> Actually...you are quite right! Photo was taken mid July out at South Beach.


Yeah, that's what I love about north Cali, from Big Sur up to Eureka. But I've always thought this was one of Mark Twain's funniest quotes: "The coldest winter I ever spent was the summer I spent in San Francisco." :-d


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Working away


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Swimming in the Mediterranean, south of France, Rolex Exp II on


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

ok one more, taking photos on the Northern Territory, Australia


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

iinsic said:


> Since I started this thread, you'll find quite a few photos of me herein. I suggest comparing.


May I suggest you take a chill pill and see the footnote in my signature??*¹ *


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

With my youngest daughter, 
Florida, West Palm Beach, August 2013.
Wearing my Oris Prodiver Chronograph


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't have very many pics of me at all, found this one from about 2 years ago, taking a break while at work with my son.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> May I suggest you take a chill pill and see the footnote in my signature??*¹ *


Surprisingly, this is your first post with that "signature," so I was unaware. But I _do_ apologize for taking you seriously. ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Surprisingly, this is your first post with that "signature," so I was unaware. But I _do_ apologize for taking you seriously. ;-)


BTW what was wrong with the picture? I didn't take offense at anyone using my picture ;-)


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

recently on vacation


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Got my eye(s) on your watches


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

In Charlottetown this morning. Back home tonight and back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Trust me there's a watch on the arm


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Susan673 said:


> Everybody remember that WUS rules still apply in this thread. Keep it family and work friendly, please


?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome! love your dog!


julywest said:


> Trust me there's a watch on the arm


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> awesome! love your dog!


Thx... He is not as big as he looks in that pic... 75lbs .. love the pics I have seen of yours also.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

julywest said:


> Thx... He is not as big as he looks in that pic... 75lbs .. love the pics I have seen of yours also.


I used to be from a town about 50 miles or so downriver from you in La Grange. Even once had a cousin there who was a dentist. Eastern NC is a special place.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> I used to be from a town about 50 miles or so downriver from you in La Grange. Even once had a cousin there who was a dentist. Eastern NC is a special place.


May know him... My wife is from farm near La Grange. I am from farm further East near New Bern. We are retired now back on her/our farm.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Flashback 1999 with my son. 1st edition 007 Omega Seamaster on wrist. Since sold...


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bored silly at work.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

That's me on the right, wearing my first Seiko back in 1966








Several years & several pounds later..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

OK been following this thread for a while now, so I guess I'd better contribute. I think this is a fairly recent pic after a shift at the "office".


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

I never did get around to posting in here...

Pretty recent, this past summer in Battery Park, NYC

I'm on the left by the way! lol


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Me and my grandson, so far, the sole heir to my collection. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Me and my anti-watches and watchuseek lovely wife, Ha ha.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

With my daughter In Kanazawa wearing the Darth.



With my Son wearing the OS300


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Out for a ride with the Sawtooth in tow.....


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Bahamas








Aruba








Panama!


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

I might as well add mine. It has been 18 months since my Dad had a stroke so I have been taking care of him in Reno. My wife came out to visit for a couple of weeks. Had a nice time, saw Chris Angel show in Vegas, stayed at the Luxor and played tourist. 








Her we are at the Ribfest in Reno taking a picture with an Owl. Really quite impressive up close.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Me with emanual sanders of the Pittsburgh steelers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Here's a glamour shot my buddy took of me and the bike I built.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Bike looks awesome!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

With my Son, yesterday on Diwali....the Indian festival of lights.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Me and my cousin at Brazil Portugal soccer game.









Camping









About to go take a carbine course.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Me at my best. Look far worse without all the crap on my face.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> Here's a glamour shot my buddy took of me and the bike I built.


I love this bike. Nice work.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm remarkably late to this party, but...the boy and I. London Zoo. Aquarium. Probably wearing my bronze Aquadive.










-T


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Hanging in Dusseldorf this past week&#8230;&#8230;.*


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

^ Damn, where's the DSSD...?


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

vokotin said:


> ^ Damn, where's the DSSD...?


under the jacket&#8230;..theives in Europe&#8230;..


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

With my family on board










With my son, anchorage at Ibiza port










with my cadet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

masterdelgado said:


> With my family on board
> 
> With my son, anchorage at Ibiza port
> 
> ...


you have your very own Mini-Me?? ;-)

Nice family BTW|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

powboyz said:


> *Hanging in Dusseldorf this past week&#8230;&#8230;.*


Dude! you can't be hiding the watch man! man up ;-)

When I went to Europe this summer, it was T shirts very day and my white Explorer on the wrist, I was really aware of my surroundings, let me tel you  one hand on the knife at all time s ;-)


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

I knew masterdelgado must be a big man with the large wrists on his seawolf pictures. I'm betting the cadet next to him is more like my size, 5 feet 6 inches 135 lbs. and 6.5 inch wrist. And I wear a seawolf steel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> you have your very own Mini-Me?? ;-)
> 
> Nice family BTW|>


my own mini me!! really had never thought about that, but sometimes i had thought in use him as a keychain!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Out for a ride with boys and of course the Sawtooth in tow.....


*Take 2 * :-d somehow the pic didn't load up...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> *Take 2 * :-d somehow the pics didn't load up...


Where is the yellow power ranger? :-d

Just kidding, sweet rides! :-!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol... I've heard it before lol. Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like someone's not too excited about going back to school.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This last summer in France, with Jade my 15 year old daughter


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Me and the future WIS recently at a park near downtown Orlando. I'm wearing my LE Cave Dweller.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Medusa said:


> View attachment 1288395


Am i wrong or this is a semisubmersible you built yourself? I feel like i've seen that picture in a magazine or an article on the net about it. Pretty cool!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

DM71 said:


> Am i wrong or this is a semisubmersible you built yourself? I feel like i've seen that picture in a magazine or an article on the net about it. Pretty cool!


Might be because he posted a variation of that photo in February (Post #344), as well as one in warmer weather two years ago (Post #132). ;-)


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

DM71 said:


> Am i wrong or this is a semisubmersible you built yourself? I feel like i've seen that picture in a magazine or an article on the net about it. Pretty cool!


Yes Dan,

Years ago it was featured in Popular Mechanics Magazine. In 2012, it was on the History Channels television program Modern Marvels and the Modern Marvels Mega Machine Top 10 Countdown.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Medusa said:


> Yes Dan,
> 
> Years ago it was featured in Popular Mechanics Magazine. Later, it was on the History Channels television program Modern Marvels and the Modern Marvels Mega Machine Countdown.


Going to try and hunt those shows down later, what an accomplishment! I gave up on my submarine building about 25 years ago (I was 5-6, using a plywood body and an old cressi mask for a porthole)


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is a pic from last week, messing around in some cold water..


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Me and Dalla on her 95th ! Kalmar on the wrist



On one of our Caribbean cruise's Omega PO XL


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

It almost looks like we were on the same ship...








Wearing the same shirt...


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

Sisters and I at a recent wedding. Sadly no watch in photo.


----------



## ryoder (Jan 20, 2012)

Some pictures of me wakeboarding and fishing.. How I spend most of my free time.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Zipp-lining with my Prodiver Chronograph







With the employees, having my Hamilton Pan Europ

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

masterdelgado said:


> With my family on board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a fabulous set of pics! |>
How tall is your cadet? Or are you up on a step? LOL

This is a shot of me taken while fishing last week, out on Long Island Sound


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Good to "see" you again, Liz!

Rob


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Rob!
happy Thanksgiving to you and yours and to all WISes on WUS


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

laughinggull said:


> This is a fabulous set of pics! |>
> How tall is your cadet? Or are you up on a step? LOL
> 
> This is a shot of me taken while fishing last week, out on Long Island Sound


Thanks Liz.

Victor, the cadet, is about 160 cm tall. We friendly call him "Tiny".


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow he is short, that's what... 5'3" or 5'4"?
You must be 190cm+ ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Victor is my height....
I'm old enough to be in the seriously shrinking mode now.
Once I was 5'6"....now more like 5'3". :-(

BTW....the yellow dial Seawolf looks great! |>


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Wearing a Squale 1545. Don't be fooled by the clear lake bottom, it's far below me, visibility that day was at least 60m!









And me..









and me (left) with another random diver dude


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

jamesbee said:


> Wearing a Squale 1545. Don't be fooled by the clear lake bottom, it's far below me, visibility that day was at least 60m!
> 
> View attachment 1291638
> 
> ...


Your friend Herbert Nitsch could show us his breitling?
Are you training for an apnea championship?

Best regards

Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow he is short, that's what... 5'3" or 5'4"?
> You must be 190cm+ ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye, 189 cm in my last medical examination:-!

Regards

Gustavo


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

masterdelgado said:


> Your friend Herbert Nitsch could show us his breitling?
> Are you training for an apnea championship?
> 
> Best regards
> ...


Haven't seen him wearing it lately  Next competition isn't until march for me, now just being lazy..


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

C'mon, people, don't be shy. ;-)


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Me and my "watch dog" Deak


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Medusa said:


> Me and my "watch dog" Deak


Still thinks he's a lap dog, apparently. :-d


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Aww... Looks like he just wanted a hug.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

With my little Zoé at the Christmas tree farm on a cold November evening 










On turkey day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

No watch this day for some reason, but I did score a dirty great banjo shark on 6 poundline with a 2-4kg rod in my kayak 4kms off the coast ...


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Q&D....

Sent with a AN/PRC-117F on a DMDG / 1-time pad


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

With my youngest son at Stoney Swamp, near Ottawa. No clue what I was wearing, but given the nature of the outing it was probably a trusty Seiko quartz.


----------



## graymadder (Jul 19, 2010)

Sunday morning hike.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is one Christmas photo with my son. Wearing Longines HC here...


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

An outstanding day on the water. It sure beats working for a living.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jopex said:


> Here is one Christmas photo with my son. Wearing Longines HC here...


You've really captured the essence of what it's all about here. Nicely done. Treasure these moments. That Longines won't hurt in keeping track of them...


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, great catch! :-d



marlowe55 said:


> An outstanding day on the water. It sure beats working for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

Me, my son and my 1521 after a long day.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Me & Tina, wearing my 5000T Sharkhunter (Aug. 2013).










Me & Aubrey (Granddaughter), wearing my Oris GBR LE (Oct. 2013).



Some fishing, wearing my Sharkhunter (April 2013).


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Here I'm at Starbucks #1, while visiting family in my home state.



Running alongside my 5 year old son while he rides a bike for the first time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

copperjohn said:


> Here I'm at Starbucks #1, while visiting family in my home state.
> 
> 
> 
> Running alongside my 5 year old son while he rides a bike for the first time.


You are the guy from Shield, aren't ya?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Me & Tina, wearing my 5000T Sharkhunter (Aug. 2013).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- I see you married up too ;-)
2- she is a cutie!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

vokotin said:


> Congrats, great catch! :-d


Thanks Francesco. Limited out on Coho salmon, dungeness crabs and beer that weekend. 
Livin' the life on Canada's west coast!!

Mark


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stepoly said:


> Me, my son and my 1521 after a long day.
> 
> View attachment 1348078


Love it!! Such a cool pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

My Son took this to capture the beauty in God's Country at *Sinnemahoning **State **Park*‎ here in Pa. We saw something in front of us swimming across and did we get a BIG surprise.... that thing was actually rattling in the water and at a strike posture when we got to close. This old man was extremely scared, that thing wanted in my boat .
Gsar 
























then going back to the campsite we saw this beautiful BobCat..


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> You are the guy from Shield, aren't ya??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

copperjohn said:


> Ha!


How's that new office job working out for you, Vic. ;-)


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> How's that new office job working out for you, Vic. ;-)


One call to the Strike Team and you guys are done.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

copperjohn said:


> One call to the Strike Team and you guys are done.


You sold out your team, remember? That's why you have that crappy office job now. Funny how things *end. *


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

T-hunter said:


> Me & Tina, wearing my 5000T Sharkhunter (Aug. 2013).


Nice, John! And to think I was the one who sold you that Doxa. I would have held on to it if I'd know it had such hottie-attracting capabilities. :-d


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Up in the mountains with my two best buds (Kennedy & London).


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

In a shipyard in Tuzla, Turkey



anchoraged in Nouakchott, in the west coast of Africa




with my wife in NYC



With Ebo in El Teide National Park



With Javier, my Chief Engineer the last four years


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Very glad to see you Brian, your pic is putting a smile on my face. 



mellonb1 said:


> Up in the mountains with my two best buds (Kennedy & London).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mellonb1 said:


> Up in the mountains with my two best buds (Kennedy & London).


Nice! Beautiful girls. That's what it's all about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Brice. They're precious for sure.


Jeep99dad said:


> Nice! Beautiful girls. That's what it's all about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning after Zoé's dance class uptown and on our way to the NY Diner for lunch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Not exactly dive watches, but me and my son









Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyassguy (Oct 23, 2012)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Oyster Type II 
(At Work lol)








Seiko H558 Arnie on New Z22 
(At Dj gig haha)


----------



## scottycameron (Sep 27, 2013)

With the family this Christmas back in Illinois:
Daughter, me, wife, son









Pre-Wineglass Marathon in Corning, NY with the Mrs. and the Orange Monster:









Post race with running buddy rocking the Garmin:


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't worry they know who you are. Here's the composite sketch based on your psych-profile derived from algorithm back-door code splitting analysis of your posts, location and avatar. We are pretty sure you are the one on the right, but could be the left.












Ticktocker said:


> It's great to put faces on all of you. I just don't feel comfortable putting my photo anywhere on the internet. Professionally, it would be a disaster. I don't want anyone I have dealt with on a professional level to know the slightest thing about me. Including that I have a passion for watches. Not to mention any personal opinions that I've posted. I don't see how anyone in law enforcement would feel comfortable either. Maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

I wish I was wearing the seiko tuna that day - but it was the mm300


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Bad selfie wearing the kraken.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Where's the slide rule to go with those glasses ? Only kidding. Awesome selfie. Sepia-tone is great. You should be a stand-in on the next shooting of The Hangover.











GipsyKing said:


> Bad selfie wearing the kraken.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

So where is the Mrs. Zombie?


watchngars said:


>


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

Someone foolishly left the bar unattended at my sister's wedding..... It was an opportunity I couldn't resist. Oh yeah, I'm wearing a Citizen Eco-Drive BN0000.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> So where is the Mrs. Zombie?


Fixing her make-up? ;-)


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Last Caribbean cruise on Holland America's private island:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

At the circus with Zoé this afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Quick selfie. Wearing my TechnoMarine project watch. Stem tube is loose, it needs a bezel insert, and the band is shot. Still runs great. Somebody used this for years and now it's come to me!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wearing the AD GMT


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Ran accross this pic of me from back in the 80's.... HAH


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Ran accross this pic of me from back in the 80's.... HAH


No need to tell us the decade. That mullet is like a time stamp. :-d


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

iinsic said:


> No need to tell us the decade. That mullet is like a time stamp. :-d


Well he pretty much nailed that response.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Well he pretty much nailed that response.


Meh for it to be a mullet the back hair has to be to the shoulders or longer imo at least .....


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Meh for it to be a mullet the back hair has to be to the shoulders or longer imo at least .....


You're right. We're so removed from the 80s now that we have forgotten just how bad a mullet could be (think "Joe Dirt"). Still, your Mullet Jr. dated the photo pretty reliably. ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Bigjamesdean said:


>


"On tonight's episode of Miami Vice..."

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> "On tonight's episode of Miami Vice..."
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


Lol should have seen me in street clothes. I probably owned every outfit Don JOhnson ever wore


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Lol should have seen me in street clothes. I probably owned every outfit Don JOhnson ever wore


I suppose if I rooted around long enough in the attic, I could dig up some photos of me taken in the late-60s and early-70s. While I never let my "freak bangs fly" (that would come decades later), I wore my fair share of bell bottoms, paisley ... and even a Nehru jacket. The ones where I'm wearing patent leather platforms are probably the most amusing. :-d


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

iinsic said:


> I suppose if I rooted around long enough in the attic, I could dig up some photos of me taken in the late-60s and early-70s. While I never let my "freak bangs fly" (that would come decades later), I wore my fair share of bell bottoms, paisley ... and even a Nehru jacket. The ones where I'm wearing patent leather platforms are probably the most amusing. :-d


Lol I had a few pair's of bell bottoms myself although they were coming to a close in my childhood. I do remember some sweet " Earthshoe's" and Kesington shirts though.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

With my youngest daughter at regular Dr checkup yesterday. Wearing my Speedy!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Voodoo Drums & Island magic


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Baseball season starts in 21 days in Buffalo, New York. Star Wars Night is June 7th...


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## voodootomato (Mar 30, 2008)

Rockin a Breitling Seawolf


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

voodootomato said:


> Rockin a Breitling Seawolf


Somehow I don't think this photo was taken in the Triad. ;-)


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Dinner dance....

Sent with a AN/PRC-117F on a DMDG / 1-time pad


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Firehouse is good place to be with wife that is smokin' hot !
Guys in uniform always get the good lookin' babes.



Fire99 said:


> View attachment 1412692


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## voodootomato (Mar 30, 2008)

whatcha cookin


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

voodootomato said:


> whatcha cookin


Looks like voodootomatoes.


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> View attachment 1413522


Cheers for the compliment. To be honest, my wife couldn't care less about the job or uniform. She thinks we all have big heads. I can count the number of times on one hand she has come to the firehall. It doesn't impress her at all so we make a good couple- she keeps me grounded.
Thanks for the kind words, I won't tell her or else she will get the big head

Sent from my iPad Air


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On a hike today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> View attachment 1413522


That looks yummy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

at the laundromat, Sinn 856 taking part in "artsy" self portrait


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Looks like voodootomatoes.


Good one. :-d


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for all the posts and likes. Roast pork w/ Voodoo Tomato !
And while that was in the oven, Asian Chicken Stir Fry w/ Black Bean sauce. 
*RHINO*











Rhino-Ranch said:


> View attachment 1413522


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

This Enzo Gauge XL actually goes with the Star Trek outfit pretty good


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

At work during "hazing" week .... Silly professors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

With the loves of my life







And finally with a Dive watch on, Me pretending I am in a Wham! Video


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Me at a recent wedding









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

As seen in the local waters







In tropical waters


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Having fun on last months climbing trip....

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JAJ11- beautiful family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Greetings from Denmark


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

In a random little pizza shop in hesperia


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Best regards from sunny Florida.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

powboyz said:


> *Having fun on last months climbing trip....
> 
> *


What's the grade on that climb? I would love to do some ice climbing.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

micahpop said:


> What's the grade on that climb? I would love to do some ice climbing.


5 pitch's....1000ft....WI3-4


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

1000 ft in 5 pitches? My forearms are getting pumped just thinking about that.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Throwing out one of the first pitches of the Rosenberg Little League 2014 season.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Throwing out one of the first pitches of the Rosenberg Little League 2014 season.


Can't quite make out the watch.... ;-)


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

iinsic said:


> Can't quite make out the watch.... ;-)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice. The Aquaracer is my favorite TAG. I once had one with black dial/bezel.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Taken a few years back, while relaxing on a family vacation on Lake Superior, with a young pup, reading an old Ian Fleming novel. The watch is a DOXA 750T Searambler.










Same dog a few years later, relaxing in the backyard, wearing a Longines Hydro Conquest.


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

MadMex said:


>


great pic... you need to track down forumer Ron Jr. .......he's DV in the 501st


----------



## greg19 (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

justsellbrgs said:


> great pic... you need to track down forumer Ron Jr. .......he's DV in the 501st


DV as in Darth Vader or DZ: Denizens of the Empire? 
I'm IC/RP 4176 in the 501st


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

With my family in Tarpoon Springs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## asho coxo (Sep 20, 2012)

This is a rather ordinary photo as my beard came off. None of the missus and kids cause they make me look bad!!! No hard to do by the way...!
Had on my trusty Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

You're always on vacation! I'm jealous.



Jeep99dad said:


> With my family in Tarpoon Springs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> You're always on vacation! I'm jealous.


On the flip side, he's a man with three daughters. I'm surprised his hair hasn't turned grey or fallen out with worry. Let him enjoy his vacations. ;-)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> With my family in Tarpoon Springs


Brice, you should have told me you were down in my neck of the woods. We could all have gotten together for dinner somewhere. Hope it was a fun, restful trip. :-!


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

MadMex said:


> DV as in Darth Vader or DZ: Denizens of the Empire?
> I'm IC/RP 4176 in the 501st
> View attachment 1511394


Darth Vader. Touch base with Ron. Super guy.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I will. We did the check presentation tonight for Star Wars Night with the Buffalo Bison's.
We raised 14,500.00 for charity!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Good man,Mex!!!! My team the Wv Power always gives their 50/50 drawing share to charity!!!

*


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good ole me with the SKX007... being lazy...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hanging with my son Matthew


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Hate my pictures, but here we go :

First one : with my daughters, on holiday in Germany (Bitburg), wearing Scurfa Diver One Silicon
Second one : the wife and me


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

Poolside with the family.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

With my Seniorita.


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

With Spanish Forum Members


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

They want me clean shaven at work. Whats up with that?!? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

This was taken a few years ago; my youngest already taking an interest in my watch


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cooking burgers the right way at the cottage in August. Over real sugar maple briquettes. Hidden behind the bbq lid is my Limes Endurance, if memory serves me correctly. |>


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

At the Cole Bros. Circus with my boy...








Wore this...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Off to the races



















Perfect racing watch for timing starts has BIG numerals.....titanium Casio


----------



## Irishsig (Sep 17, 2012)

I was going to post a pic but realized the only ones I have are of me at the range with gun in hand.
Didn't want to break any forum rules.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

This year on holiday, one of the rare occasions I'm smiling.... well sort of. lol










No size jokes please. lol


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Irishsig said:


> I was going to post a pic but realized the only ones I have are of me at the range with gun in hand.
> Didn't want to break any forum rules.


Same boat here haha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Hiking with my wife,doggy and Helberg yesterday

*


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Recent cruise pic (wearing my Ploprof under my blazer)

~Dave


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

I know I'm wearing a Diver underneath the leather sleeve.


----------



## Gozer (Oct 21, 2012)

Not wearing my 007 in this pic (it's sitting under my towel and shirt behind me), but doing my thing nonetheless


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello everybody


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Elite21 said:


> Hello everybody


Hello, great photo


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Santa Cruz Island


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Brice, you should have told me you were down in my neck of the woods. We could all have gotten together for dinner somewhere. Hope it was a fun, restful trip. :-!


my family came from France and met us. It's been a while since we'd seen them. 
But I'll be back down in April for a week only through. Maybe we could get together then and have Dave meet us too. Maybe Rocky and Vic from Hexa too. 
We ebad a great time and my parents loved the area. We stayed at Belle Harbor in Clearwater Beaxh, rented a place for a month tho I was only there two weeks. 
Place rocks 
my wife is already looking for a place to rent for a week early April.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> You're always on vacation! I'm jealous.


Hey
i only get 4 weeks (20 days) a year  and that's not nearly enough with 5 kids soon a Gd kid and the kind of job I have  I may buy a week for 2015 ;-)



Monocrom said:


> On the flip side, he's a man with three daughters. I'm surprised his hair hasn't turned grey or fallen out with worry. Let him enjoy his vacations. ;-)


Ah ah. Thanks. I do have a grey hair on the sides and that's partly why I keep it short ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sporting my SKX173 while participating in my other passion!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Toledo Walleyes Star Wars Night 11/15/2014


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Can you guess the dive watch I'm wearing?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Can you guess the dive watch I'm wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comex rolex ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A week ago at the hospital right after Ryker was born. I was so proud, excited and filled with Joy.










Celebrating Ryker's birth the next day with a Paella de Carne with my wife (or GdMa  ) and my girls (aunties). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> A week ago at the hospital right after Ryker was born. I was so proud, excited and filled with Joy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Click here: Porkins Lives!
















Victory party!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm a Martial Arts geek


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

It's nice to see this thread get a bump after so many months. Perhaps, with the new ownership, this thread might earn a sticky like the face photo gallery on the Omega forum. :think:


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Now you see where my avatar comes from...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Enjoying dirtbike desert riding with my friends. I had Seiko Orange Monster to pair with my orange KTM 350EXC.
My shy friend with helmet got Orient non-divers ( yes, I told him its wrong  ).


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

nam6869usmc1 said:


> My Son took this to capture the beauty in God's Country at *Sinnemahoning **State **Park*‎ here in Pa. This old man was extremely scared, that thing wanted in my boat .











woooow!

how much beautiful straps!!! b-)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Ticktocker said:


> It's great to put faces on all of you. I just don't feel comfortable putting my photo anywhere on the internet. Professionally, it would be a disaster. I don't want anyone I have dealt with on a professional level to know the slightest thing about me. Including that I have a passion for watches. Not to mention any personal opinions that I've posted. I don't see how anyone in law enforcement would feel comfortable either. Maybe I'm just paranoid.


Unless you are working dope or in a UC capacity....paranoid, but I am so close to popping smoke that I just don't care.


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's a pic from a recent trip to NYC. There's a little height disparity between me and the fiance so I purposely take these cut-off pictures if forced to "selfie"


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

The Greek Island of Rhodes


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Dusselldorf


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

playing my first bass guitar


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

[IM

G]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Last fall*

























*She wear a Citizen Nighhawk.... *


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Last fall*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!!
Somebody else married up it seems ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice pics everyone. Had been a while since I perused this thread. 
Here is my new look, 30lbs+ lighter and short beard 









Took the family to the OBX last week and we had a good time. 
Here are three of our princesses and my better half 

Corralla, drove a jeep on the beach and in the dunes. We're lucky t see wild horses










Super windy at Jennette's pier 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

very nice pics guys, keep'em coming!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> playing my first bass guitar


No face no likes. ;-)


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's a shot of me from last night at my final fitting for my custom suit for my upcoming wedding.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

johneh said:


> Here's a shot of me from last night at my final fitting for my custom suit for my upcoming wedding.


Huge congrats!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

On holiday and drinking beer (of course!). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here I am - likely browsing WUS in my office.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> No face no likes. ;-)


I know it sounds weird but I don't have many pics showing my face 
I'm the bald one sparring with the teacher


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Huge congrats!


Thanks Don! One month away today!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

johneh said:


> Here's a shot of me from last night at my final fitting for my custom suit for my upcoming wedding.


big congrats
and you look handsome!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

johneh said:


> Thanks Don! One month away today!


Sixteen years and two awesome little boys later for me. Great times ahead for you John. |>


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice pics everyone. Had been a while since I perused this thread.
> Here is my new look, 30lbs+ lighter and short beard
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good B, love me some OBX!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

johneh said:


> Here's a shot of me from last night at my final fitting for my custom suit for my upcoming wedding.


Congrats. Looking sharp.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

This past Easter with the kids - my better half was prepping dinner for the fam...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> I know it sounds weird but I don't have many pics showing my face
> I'm the bald one sparring with the teacher


Awesome. Looks like fun.

I had been doing Krav and we do weapons but mostly knife, bat and gun techniques. 
Stopped 8 months ago after an injury and work got crazy. Need to get back to it.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome. Looks like fun.
> 
> I had been doing Krav and we do weapons but mostly knife, bat and gun techniques.
> Stopped 8 months ago after an injury and work got crazy. Need to get back to it.


You guys are scary!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

It's great to see some new and familiar faces on the DWF Faces Gallery! Thanks to all for keeping this thread, which I started almost five years ago, alive and kicking. Since this thread does not have a "sticky," as the Omega Forum does on its members' face photo gallery, please visit often and add more photos to keep it at least on the first page of threads. You're the best! :-!

And lest any think I'm not doing my part, here's a recent photo of me in the garden, wearing a Colombian sombrero given to me by a close friend in Medellín:


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome. Looks like fun.
> 
> I had been doing Krav and we do weapons but mostly knife, bat and gun techniques.
> Stopped 8 months ago after an injury and work got crazy. Need to get back to it.


Brice you are in fantastic shape, you shouldn't have a problem with your Krav Maga


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Monkwearmouth said:


> You guys are scary!


Nah, we are watch nerds, nothing to worry about


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's one of me while dabbling for a few minutes in the art of hand-held self-portraiture in inadequate lighting, late night March 6.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AirWatch said:


> Here's one of me while dabbling for a few minutes in the art of hand-held self-portraiture in inadequate lighting, late night March 6.


Just a hint of lume. |>


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Some recents, daughters 5 year old party with the seiko sumo. whole family is Halloween, helberg ch8.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> Just a hint of lume. |>


Ahahaha! :-d


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> You guys are scary!


He lives in Charlotte, NC. There are places I won't go in that town. And I am up there regularly.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice putting a face with a name to the man who takes awesome photo's.



AirWatch said:


> Here's one of me while dabbling for a few minutes in the art of hand-held self-portraiture in inadequate lighting, late night March 6.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Am I the only one that looked at this photo and thought, "Why does docvail have a different screen name?"



Jeep99dad said:


> Nice pics everyone. Had been a while since I perused this thread.
> Here is my new look, 30lbs+ lighter and short beard
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Rocat said:


> Nice putting a face with a name to the man who takes awesome photo's.


Thank you buddy! Sombrero-clad iinsic made me do it.


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

In Vegas last week with my wife(in reflection). Took a rare selfie to send my kids a pic of my new glasses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

One non-watch photo can't hurt









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

thejames1 said:


> One non-watch photo can't hurt


One of your daughters is putting the "stink-eye" on the photographer. ;-)


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

iinsic said:


> One of your daughters is putting the "stink-eye" on the photographer. ;-)


Yeah she was doing that all day ☺

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dpelle said:


> Some recents, daughters 5 year old party with the seiko sumo. whole family is Halloween, helberg ch8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics and beautiful family.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iinsic said:


> It's great to see some new and familiar faces on the DWF Faces Gallery! Thanks to all for keeping this thread, which I started almost five years ago, alive and kicking. Of course, it would be wonderful if the thread could get a "sticky," so that all DWF members could see it easily at the top of the first page (just as the Omega Forum has its members' face photo gallery). But until then, please visit often and add more photos to keep it at least on the first page of threads. You're the best! :-!
> 
> And lest any think I'm not doing my part, here's a recent photo of me in the garden, wearing a Colombian sombrero given to me by a close friend in Medellín:
> 
> View attachment 7714818


Hey Rob
Hope all is well. I'll be down your way in July. We could get together with Dave


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello all from NC!

A recent pic from LV....










Glad to meet all of y'all!


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Me and two of my boys: Harry and Dino.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice pics and beautiful family.


Thank you, my friend and same to you!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Doing two of my favorite things. Both water related and why I love dive watches.

Bass fishing.










At the beach.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey Rob
> Hope all is well. I'll be down your way in July. We could get together with Dave


That would be great, Brice! Please keep me posted.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> I know it sounds weird but I don't have many pics showing my face
> I'm the bald one sparring with the teacher


Let Banzai! be with you.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am on the right and that handsome little devil on the left is my brother Evilstib. We took our wives to Playa Del Carmen this past February. Evilstib was wearing his Seamaster, I was wearing my EcoZilla,


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

Cool thread. Fun to be able to see who all these people giving me great advice are.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

It is Dive Watch Forum right? Hello friends









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Ticktocker said:


> It's great to put faces on all of you. I just don't feel comfortable putting my photo anywhere on the internet. Professionally, it would be a disaster. I don't want anyone I have dealt with on a professional level to know the slightest thing about me. Including that I have a passion for watches. Not to mention any personal opinions that I've posted. I don't see how anyone in law enforcement would feel comfortable either. Maybe I'm just paranoid.


I feel like there is an exterminator in a TIE Fighter following me sometimes...


----------



## jeremydw (Sep 26, 2009)

Cool thread, great pics everyone! Awesome to put faces to the names. I know I'm hit and miss on here, but it's hard taking time away from the fam. So I often tend to just buy/sell/trade/lurk, but still feel a kinship.

Pic from my screen saver on my phone me and the wife:









Me and the fam at a hockey game:









The fam after playing at the park:









Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

What they say about watch guy is true, they marry up!

Great thread!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Universal Studios, Orlando with my daughter.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Cycling my other favorite hobby










Me in the background skiing with a friend this past winter.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I enjoy the occasional cigar.









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

johnny action said:


> I enjoy the occasional cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to have you with us, doctor. And I must say you look surprisingly youthful after almost 88 years (almost 50 of which you have been dead). ;-)


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Nice to have you with us, doctor. And I must say you look surprisingly youthful after almost 88 years (almost 50 of which you have been dead). ;-)


Dead? Hardly. Very much alive in the hearts of millions. Que viva la Cuba Libre! Now please go get me a ron con coca.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

At work (sort of) wearing my Resco and sporting my summer buzz cut

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Sarcasm...one of the many services I offer


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

First off, in my imagination I have _always _been very handsome and look nothing like this at all. Let's get clear on that straight off. Last Friday, 5 days ago, my girlfriend and I signed the papers officially selling our 2 farm"ettes" and purchasing a FARM farm about an hour from us. We've been trying in earnest to do this for the last 22 months. We have been breaking the news since it happened and as a result, our neighbors and friends- everybody whose horses we've cared for and I have shod for the last 17 years has been inundating us with horse-care and shoeing/hoof care business. Which is AWESOME because this move will drain us financially and we need all the support we can get. We need all the money we can't get too! I'm taking a much needed coffee break and luckily I have one of THE MOST stylish hats ever to keep me warm in my shady hiding spot.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thunderdaddy said:


> First off, in my imagination I have _always _been very handsome and look nothing like this at all. Let's get clear on that straight off. Last Friday, 5 days ago, my girlfriend and I signed the papers officially selling our 2 farm"ettes" and purchasing a FARM farm about an hour from us. We've been trying in earnest to do this for the last 22 months. We have been breaking the news since it happened and as a result, our neighbors and friends- everybody whose horses we've cared for and I have shod for the last 17 years has been inundating us with horse-care and shoeing/hoof care business. Which is AWESOME because this move will drain us financially and we need all the support we can get. We need all the money we can't get too! I'm taking a much needed coffee break and luckily I have one of THE MOST stylish hats ever to keep me warm in my shady hiding spot.
> 
> View attachment 7780746


Awesome news. Best of luck with your new endeavours. |>


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Awesome news. Best of luck with your new endeavours. |>


Many thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Thunderdaddy said:


> First off, in my imagination I have _always _been very handsome and look nothing like this at all. Let's get clear on that straight off. Last Friday, 5 days ago, my girlfriend and I signed the papers officially selling our 2 farm"ettes" and purchasing a FARM farm about an hour from us. We've been trying in earnest to do this for the last 22 months. We have been breaking the news since it happened and as a result, our neighbors and friends- everybody whose horses we've cared for and I have shod for the last 17 years has been inundating us with horse-care and shoeing/hoof care business. Which is AWESOME because this move will drain us financially and we need all the support we can get. We need all the money we can't get too! I'm taking a much needed coffee break and luckily I have one of THE MOST stylish hats ever to keep me warm in my shady hiding spot.
> 
> View attachment 7780746


Congrats on the new farm! Having grown up on a farm, and now a City person, I am a bit nostalgic for the country life. 
No matter the financial strains, don't part with any of your incredible watch collection! If it has to happen, I will try to be there to grab a few 😉

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Me drinking a big beer and wearing a Seiko Kinetic.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Congrats on the new farm! Having grown up on a farm, and now a City person, I am a bit nostalgic for the country life.
> No matter the financial strains, don't part with any of your incredible watch collection! If it has to happen, I will try to be there to grab a few 😉
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


He he, duely noted! Thank you for the best wishes.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Reeled in a wahoo a couple of weeks ago in the Bahamas with my trusty Black Bay strapped to my wrist. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

This is me from a few years ago, my alter ego from my daily corp I.T job. sadly the band days are behind me, as families were started and houses were bought and the band kind of " grew up" and moved on.but the memories are still there, good times.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Before I read anything I thought, "holy sh*t, is that Tuco Salamanca on guitar?!?"

Lookin' good, bro. At least you have those memories. You have another life coming down the road when you get to do it again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Photon (Apr 21, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7709642


This is best pic ever.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Photon said:


> This is best pic ever.


It really is. One of my favorites on WUS.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

LMAO, thats too funny, because right now Im binge watching Breaking Bad again. yeah I guess my face is not too clear in those pics, here is a better pic of what I look like. Maybe I still look like Tuco? at least im not as mean as him. 










Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Before I read anything I thought, "holy sh*t, is that Tuco Salamanca on guitar?!?"
> 
> Lookin' good, bro. At least you have those memories. You have another life coming down the road when you get to do it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

krmarq2015 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you have a cooking show you have to get back to??


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Don't you have a cooking show you have to get back to??


OK, I give up... (and am afraid to ask) Who do I look like?!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

PowerChucker said:


> LMAO, thats too funny, because right now Im binge watching Breaking Bad again. yeah I guess my face is not too clear in those pics, here is a better pic of what I look like. Maybe I still look like Tuco? at least im not as mean as him.
> View attachment 7954354


lol, it was just the shadows. I love these pics though. Good times indeed. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, this is a great thread! I love being able to put a face with a name. makes things more personal I think.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

PowerChucker said:


> Yeah, this is a great thread! I love being able to put a face with a name. makes things more personal I think.


It's exciting that the DWF members support the thread, which now has 708 posts, versus 725 posts for the Omega forum's members' face photo gallery ... and this thread is three years younger! Thanks to one and all!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

My fiancé and me from two weeks ago when I proposed. The ring tore into my watch budget, but it was well worth it!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

trf2271 said:


> My fiancé and me from two weeks ago when I proposed.


Congratulations! :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

At 10 years old , sporting a Casio already, my sister with me .








Few years later with my boy and girl waking up


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

iinsic said:


> Congratulations! :-!


Thank you!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Since its a dive forum here I am in Maui with my Aquadive GMT


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

It's really cool seeing what everyone looks like. Here is one of my wife and I.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Its been a while but hi everyone.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Me with my harem








Me and my favorite Ridgeback (we have 2)








Me and the Mrs









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Righto....here goes!! First thing I have to say is that I know I have a good head for radio....
However..my 3 sons would not get close for a bad 'selfie" and I don't do any other social media but WUS...so a fair few sherb's after a nightmare fishing trip this morning...and seeing everyone that posts on the DWF...my amazing wife putting up with me again....all the best Dave


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Righto....here goes!! First thing I have to say is that I know I have a good head for radio....
> However..my 3 sons would not get close for a bad 'selfie" and I don't do any other social media but WUS...so a fair few sherb's after a nightmare fishing trip this morning...and seeing everyone that posts on the DWF...my amazing wife putting up with me again....all the best Dave


WOW-- JUST as I imagined!!!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

35


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tks TD!! Now start jumping up and down on your suitcases...and get out to your new farm!! ...All the best mate( and also I knew you'd be skinny!! )


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Tks TD!! Now start jumping up and down on your suitcases...and get out to your new farm!! ...All the best mate( and also I knew you'd be skinny!! )


He He


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I may have posted here already but here goes again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

Okay, I'll play. I was meant to post in here and run, but I've spent a solid fifteen minutes putting faces to some names, and having a good laugh at everyone's personalities! 
Here we go!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

My gf and I killing time before a movie the other night.


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Me ... A few years ago...










Me now...


----------



## zhallock (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is me last fall. One of the maybe two times a year I wear a nice shirt and tie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Me at work


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

me..


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Here Iyam.....


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

With the pup


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

NM-1 said:


> View attachment 8291538


~
Kinda brings Star Wars to mind there, wherever you are!


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

In all my glory.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Hello!
Haven't posted one lately so here is a fresh one.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

ellecousteau said:


> ~
> Kinda brings Star Wars to mind there, wherever you are!


White Sands NM!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

ellecousteau said:


> Okay, I'll play. I was meant to post in here and run, but I've spent a solid fifteen minutes putting faces to some names, and having a good laugh at everyone's personalities!
> Here we go!!
> 
> View attachment 8164538
> ...


You really have brightened our humble photo gallery!


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I last posted a few years ago so here is an update. Taken a few weeks ago at my wife's law school graduation (Now departed Tudor Heritage Chrono under the jacket). And the reason why my watch fund is always on E.

-Dan


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

NM-1 said:


> View attachment 8291538


You kind of look like John Hamm from Mad Men.


----------



## poppydog (Nov 18, 2009)

Few years ago


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Kansas said:


> View attachment 8293386
> With the pup
> 
> View attachment 8293410


That's one happy dog!


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

iinsic said:


> You really have brightened our humble photo gallery!


Thanks! Let's not take anything away from the black and white shirtless selfie guy in the previous page though ;-)

(just poking a little fun here, ZIPPER79!)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

ellecousteau said:


> Thanks! Let's not take anything away from the black and white shirtless selfie guy in the previous page though ;-)
> 
> (just poking a little fun here, ZIPPER79!)


Indeed. A most propitiously placed phone. :-d


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

My age finally caught up to me. I hit 47 and things started to go, especially my eyes. Here I am at the optometrists trying on frames..... I'm not sure if the glasses are crooked, or if it's my head that's crooked..... Geez

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Idiot grin joining the pack


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

willa said:


> Idiot grin joining the pack


Welcome to our humble gallery. You, too, help class it up. And it's nice that you're a Barrie fan. :-!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

Checking in.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

willa said:


> View attachment 8455106
> 
> 
> Idiot grin joining the pack


Good to see you back, been a while without seeing some of your posting . 
Lovely picture BTW


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Good to see you back, been a while without seeing some of your posting .
> Lovely picture BTW


Nice to be welcomed back Alex, and thanks 
Lots of new additions and addictions. Posting will be remedied, that's my promise!


----------



## mattiasmatts (Jun 16, 2016)

willa said:


> View attachment 8457170
> 
> View attachment 8455106
> 
> ...


Wow.
Just seriously wow. If that's an idiotic grin then mine must set new records in comparison..


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

My kindergarten graduation photo in 1989...rockin' a Casio no doubt.


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Taken last week at the Formula 1 Grand Prix in Montreal. Met a fellow WIS on the subway ride to the Circuit Gilles Villeneuve. First time anyone has ever recognized the Darth in public, or at least mentioned it to me. Enjoyed a nice, and unexpected, chat about seiko divers before the race...c'etait une bonne journee


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Had to post one in keeping with the name, lol.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

atarione said:


> me..
> 
> View attachment 8280674


I was half expecting a picture of Fitz the cat.


----------



## DrewM (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's a couple...

Freezing at a Bears tailgate








With the family (Beard Mode = On)








Last weekend


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8474834


Is that a busa ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

James Larabie said:


> Is that a busa ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is.
The one and only GSX1300R Hayabusa Ki43 Nakajima b-)


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

C'mon folks, don't let this thread die! Some of the pics on here are 5 yrs old and we all change. Me for example...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

krmarq2015 said:


> C'mon folks, don't let this thread die! Some of the pics on here are 5 yrs old and we all change. Me for example...


Thanks for the reminder and BUMP. :-! Even without a sticky, this thread has done almost as well as the much older (stickied) thread on the Omega forum. Imagine how well this thread would have done if it had been stickied all these years. :think:


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


Lol!!

I have a Weyland-Yutani "Building Better Worlds" T-Shirt too... I once wore it at a resort in Mexico and some guy randomly chatted about sci-fi movies with me for about 30 minutes!! Wife was pretty confused and did not know what was happening!!

I also have a Haynes Workshop manual mock shirt of the Death Star, a Elite Hunting t-shirt (Hostel series) and a Millennium Falcon blueprint shirt too!

Cheers!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Been a long time since I posted last! Here's an update for ya since I got out of the army...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Very cool thread. Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!










Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

MEH.....


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Give me a few days off, and no one from work will recognize me.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


Gil, you're the most dedicated person keeping this thread alive. Thanks! :-!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

My wife and I when we got married in that helicopter over the falls.

She was wearing her speedmaster and I my SDc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


Nice jacket!

Me and Mrs. Ruggs










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Me in front of Beau's All Natural Brewery in Vankleek Hill, ON.

Be sure to stop there if you are in the area; they offer free tours and the beer is great.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 10295626


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's one of my Son and I.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Here's a dive watch photo some would expect:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Me, the wife & the cat


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

;-)


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10301186
> 
> ;-)


Looks like a killer paint job!! Congrats 

S.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Gotta love the Busa's and 14's *|>|>



















anabuki said:


> View attachment 10301186
> 
> ;-)


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *Gotta love the Busa's and 14's *|>|>
> View attachment 10301858
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Busa's was the first big bike I ever rode, coming from a Suzuki gs500 it was quite the shock. Amazing bike!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Looks like a killer paint job!! Congrats
> 
> S.


Evidently!:-D


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wife and me


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Out for a training ride. Not pictured: my Marathon TSAR. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

kamonjj said:


> My wife and I when we got married in that helicopter over the falls.
> 
> She was wearing her speedmaster and I my SDc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great photo bud!

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 10338466


Stay safe Brother.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cross-Country skiing with my wife, pics from yesterday


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Cross country skiing is the ultimate exercise. Low impact (almost zero). Sustained heart rate. Works the whole body. Works both sides symmetrically (awesome for building weak areas that cause problems). 

I miss it dearly. Enjoy!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Cross-Country skiing with my wife, pics from yesterday


Hi Simon, wish you a great 2017 and hope you win another photo contest with the help of your wife!!

What is on the wrist for this ski session?

Cheers!

Seb

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

My off and on girlfriend and I.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm on a boat


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Cross country skiing is the ultimate exercise. Low impact (almost zero). Sustained heart rate. Works the whole body. Works both sides symmetrically (awesome for building weak areas that cause problems).
> 
> I miss it dearly. Enjoy!


You're right! Great exercise for the whole body and great outdoor landscapes.



smille76 said:


> Hi Simon, wish you a great 2017 and hope you win another photo contest with the help of your wife!!
> 
> What is on the wrist for this ski session?
> 
> ...


Hahaaa Seb I'll try to snap some good pictures for a incoming contest 

I wear a OCEAN7 LM-1, PVD version. Really love this beefy diver especially on canvas. Have a great 2017 too my friend!









Cheers
Simon


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy Easter for all!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Me and my two amazing daughters.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_If I had Family insanity would run wild in it._

View attachment 11529274


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

With the fam crushing on the beach 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Phuket a few weeks ago. No more holidays till the end of the year!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi to everyone!
I have my GMT3 on:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

*From Star Wars Celebration Orlando: Snow White and the Seven Rogues*








































*Porkins Blows Up The Death Star Live on stage!*








*Yes, yes I did!*


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

This shot of me to-DAY, complete with 2 of our 5 Rescue Cats - Sundance at my side (as usual) and his sister Juniper sunning herself in the background. On the wrist is one of my 3 Helson No Date Skindivers - this one a 3-6-9-12 dialed variant on aftermarket bracelet; me over 1 year out on getting my hair cut, LOL:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - If my father was still living, he'd look at that picture and say "Get a haircut & find a real job!"


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

It's so funny to put faces to names here, this is me for CNY


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Been a while....









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

TheGanzman said:


> This shot of me to-DAY, complete with 2 of our 5 Rescue Cats - Sundance at my side (as usual) and his sister Juniper sunning herself in the background. On the wrist is one of my 3 Helson No Date Skindivers - this one a 3-6-9-12 dialed variant on aftermarket bracelet; me over 1 year out on getting my hair cut, LOL:
> View attachment 11597394


I went the same route a few years ago. Have seriously been thinking about quitting again (although the not shaving is a problem in the summer). P.S.-Wearing a 3551.20 Broad Arrow in this photo ... the only flip I truly regret letting go.


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

Wearing a Sinn U1 in this pic from last week.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

reirei said:


> It's so funny to put faces to names here, this is me for CNY


Strong strategic leaf placement over both faces, haha. What watch is that?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Last one: I volunteered for IDF service as an American in 1994. I'm sitting on the runway, packed up for my second jump in jump school as a paratrooper. I've been a bodyguard since I finished the military. Those are old pics, I don't work for either individual now.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

From NY trip last summer. Helson SD in pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

The one with the ugly yellow but visible shoes. Wearing my Kalmar carbon.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

While not technically a dive watch, this gshock was my go-to watch for surfing and whenever I was diving in less than 40 feet of water. This is from Oahu about three years ago.










This was about a month ago here in ri. Same indestructible watch.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Toonces said:


> While not technically a dive watch, this gshock was my go-to watch for surfing and whenever I was diving in less than 40 feet of water. This is from Oahu about three years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics. Plus your member name brings back one of my favorite snl skits (and name of a former cat-ironically hit by a car...)


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Modern day dinosaur, the fish not me ​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Today's best face


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I really hate to be bothered when I'm having my coffee.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Not seen in the image, but Super Kontiki in my wrist










Regards
Gustavo


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Jenny Caribbean on leather. AKA: "when in Miami." 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Jenny Caribbean on leather. AKA: "when in Miami."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bronco.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Nice Bronco.


Was a '68. No doors, seatbelts, or safeguards of any kind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

12 images from Star Wars Night with the Bufalo Bisons 6-3-017
































































































And one word... Awesome!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Found this 15+ year old photo of my wife and I.....









Photo taken on board a Russian attack sub... nearly bashed my head on everything on this dang submarine.. true story.. lesson don't be 6'2" on an attack sub..


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MadMex said:


>


Gil,

You're this thread's most ardent supporter ... and provide many of its more fascinating posts. Thanks!

Rob


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Gil,
> 
> You're this thread's most ardent supporter ... and provide many of its more fascinating posts. Thanks!
> 
> Rob


Hey, somebody put a dive watch on Mark Hamill's wrist so he can be in this thread. No free rides just because he's famous 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry I didn't catch the watch. I believe it was the new Aquis.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Recent picture taken by my 6 yo daughter. I was holding my cell phone with my right hand so she would not drop it (she was eating a large half-melted ice cream cone!!).

Ventus Mori on my wrist!









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Our company annual pic. 










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*BLAST from the past here back in the early 80's wearing a Rolex Submariner one of six owned Rollie's in total, the Harley was worth less than my watch.*








*Rolex Sea-Dweller 1996? maybe.

*








*PAM 202 **Slytech**

*






*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *BLAST from the past here back in the early 80's wearing a Rolex Submariner*


Perfectly acceptable. It is, after all, Throw-Back Thursday (and, man, would I LOVE to only show photos of me from the 80s). ;-)


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Love the face shot brother, way better than your actual mug!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

;-)


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

@work









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONE A2003 met Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

iinsic, brother, do hope that you're safe and sound and will soon bounce back from the darkness and devastation hurricane Irma may have caused, or more likely did cause you and yours. My thoughts are with y'all. Please do update us, anytime you're ready.


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

The wife and I.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

AirWatch said:


> iinsic, brother, do hope that you're safe and sound and will soon bounce back from the darkness and devastation hurricane Irma may have caused, or more likely did cause you and yours. My thoughts are with y'all. Please do update us, anytime you're ready.


I appreciate your concern. We were spared a lot of Irma's fury in our part of SW Florida, but still lost power for about two-and-a-half days. When it's hot out, that seems like an eternity. But no damage to the house and very modest damage to peripherals. All in all, we fared quite well.

Rob


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Rolex SD & SNPR straps shirt


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> With the fam crushing on the beach
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet TJ. I used to have 5 YJs in high school and college. Now my little brother has a TJ.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice to see some activity again here. :-!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_0015r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

RFCII said:


> IMG_0015r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


Iron man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

hesitantly ...


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

We certainly are a scraggly, ugly bunch, aren’t we...


Be Pono.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

johnny action said:


> We certainly are a scraggly, ugly bunch, aren't we...


We hang out on a watch forum! You were expecting George Clooney? ;-)


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

johnny action said:


> We certainly are a scraggly, ugly bunch, aren't we...
> 
> Be Pono.


I resemble that remark!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

iinsic said:


> We hang out on a watch forum! You were expecting George Clooney? ;-)


Hold up a minute. On my good days I kinda look like parts of George Clooney!!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

marlowe55 said:


> Hold up a minute. On my good days I kinda look like parts of George Clooney!!


Don't we all! :-d


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi!!!

-mike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Speak for yourself!!

I even look like GC on a bad day!!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

And the watch of course:


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Reviving this thread. Montreal last week, in my old neighbourhood.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 13525841

Reviving this thread. Montreal last week, in my old neighbourhood.

Oops. Double post.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Date night with the wife 










Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Spring-Diver said:


> Date night with the wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have done well there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio, a fellow of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy. He liked good strong drinks...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Last weekend, now that Rush and Kiss are in, we finally made it to the HOF.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

berni29 said:


> You have done well there!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Berni


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

berni29 said:


> You have done well there!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Berni :-!

Cheers


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Out for a Saturday morning swim during the summer.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh why not!










Watch I wore that day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasmorgan (Dec 27, 2017)

Kind of new here but I'll join in. Me with my wife and two boys on a tractor ride a couple weekends ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Me and my son Charlie in Rome 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Here with my partner in crime.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

johnny action said:


> We certainly are a scraggly, ugly bunch, aren't we...
> 
> Be Pono.


Obviously, by some of the other posts on here... the other halves make up for us!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Is that a green turtle on your wrist?


brandonskinner said:


> Here with my partner in crime.
> View attachment 13628871


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Obviously, by some of the other posts on here... the other halves make up for us!


I out-punted my kick return coverage, that's for sure!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

11-24-2018









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Top of the morning to you!









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Casual Friday









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

That's me......on the right


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

An improvised meal in the wood today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

With the current temperature in Buffalo, NY being 6° with a wind chill of -22° I am thinking warm thoughts of the Hidden Rebel Base in North Carolina

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Mateusz P. (Jun 8, 2017)

Greetings from Poland  I'm this black guy


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn EZM2 hydro

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

The Pup and I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

A funny thing happened on the way to see Captain Marvel... Marvel One Shot. Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

MadMex said:


>


Nice, the *REAL DEAL* !


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe this one counts? :think:


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

The only photo I have of myself on my phone-last year in Destin with my wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Band photo


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Tiki Time at Three Dots & A Dash 

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I normally smile


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

.
..with Doxa 1200 Professional.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Last year fam photo on pumpkin day 

https://g3.img-dpreview.com/A03911A47F4047459038F1697077D84A.jpg

Cheers


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

A Duc and a Doxa, fitting.



Danny S said:


> .
> ..with Doxa 1200 Professional.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Danny S said:


> .
> ..with Doxa 1200 Professional.


Great Doxa!

Have you considered a Poseidon? It was made for that bike.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Great Idea - need more shots.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the new photos, especially Gil ... who now apparently is an agent of S.H.I.E.L.D. I guess since he spends his winters on Hoth, a warmer summer gig makes sense. :-!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Stargate SG-1


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Me in my home "office"








And this is me covered up going to the store. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Sales have picked up at the restaurants. I had to make an emergency run to our commissary. The one time I'm glad the wife insists on driving a truck. I've been going tactical, with my old Seiko on an orange NATO. Glad I did on that day, the Seiko pick up another battle wound unloading. Maryland went all masks on Saturday (not sure why mine is still on outside...)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Seventhframe said:


> Band photo
> View attachment 14024133


I had a Spector way back when, in blue!

This was me (on the left) about 2 years ago, with about 6" more hair. I think I was wearing my Maratac Mid-Pilot on a Maratac ZULU strap.









This one is from last March. Looks like I had on my Seiko 5 (just sold to a buddy last week).









Here's one from the last show we played, in November of last year. We had shows scheduled in March, April and June of this year. You can guess what happened to those earlier shows and what will likely happen to June's show.  I can't quite tell what I'm wearing, but I think it's my Timex Expedition Chrono (on sale in F29).


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

lildrgn said:


> I had a Spector way back when, in blue!
> 
> This was me (on the left) about 2 years ago, with about 6" more hair. I think I was wearing my Maratac Mid-Pilot on a Maratac ZULU strap.
> 
> ...


Let the music play on. Lots of low-end representation here. Fun in the sun a couple years ago. Playing a custom slab build and wearing a modded Turtle.
dP


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> Let the music play on. Lots of low-end representation here. Fun in the sun a couple years ago. Playing a custom slab build and wearing a modded Turtle.
> dP


That is an interesting looking bass! Tell me more about it.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

DUR DUPLICATE POST THANKS FORUM.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice to see some more recent posts. Gil, of course, is our cosplay king (I've never known anyone who did it better) and the most prolific poster in this thread. Any posts featuring musicians in action is a welcome addition. Always great to see new faces, too.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

lildrgn said:


> That is an interesting looking bass! Tell me more about it.


It's a Warmoth body/ neck & I added the binding and a vintage Gretsch blade pickup. I thought your pics looked familiar. Here's a thread about it on Talkbass.
dP
https://www.talkbass.com/threads/meet-keef-relic-haters-might-wanna-look-away.1017219/


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> It's a Warmoth body/ neck & I added the binding and a vintage Gretsch blade pickup. I thought your pics looked familiar. Here's a thread about it on Talkbass.
> dP
> https://www.talkbass.com/threads/meet-keef-relic-haters-might-wanna-look-away.1017219/


I figured you'd be on TB as well.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Now and...








Then. (30 years ago)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

M.I.B.


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

About 8 months ago, Traful Lake, Patagonia. wearing a Seiko SRPA81










Cheers,


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll play (again) - here's me on my 64th birthday this past February, pre-Covid. Little did _I_ know JUST how accurate this birthday card would turn out. That's a Helson Skindiver on bracelet for those of you playing at home:


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

This popped up on Facebook, from several years ago, my granddaughter and I ready for her first Ravens game (Brady/Pats ruined it). She just turned four, and god willing, we'll see her again in a little over a week. (they live in New Orleans, we live in Maryland. Wearing a Borealis Seafarer II, great watch but a tad too large I discovered, someone here purchased it.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

From this past summer, her first ride in our MGB (just around the cul-de-sac)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

@MadMex , your pictures always make me smile!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Greetings from Maui, HI
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

bj_key2003 said:


> Greetings from Maui, HI
> View attachment 15715812
> View attachment 15715813
> 
> ...


My wife & I were at The Sheraton at Black Rock this time last year after I asked where she wanted to go to dinner for her birthday. She replied Mama's Fish House. I was happy to oblige.
dP


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Anaheim California 4-17-2015 Star Wars Celebration









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

At work today...

























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

MadMex said:


> At work today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Belated Birthday! 
I see you're one of the few brave enough to post your mug. 😁


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

They should rename this thread "The Mad Mex Face Photo Gallery", LOL...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ I really wish I had seen Star Wars to understand the costumes and accessories 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Wandavision? S.W.O.R.D Agent
















Don't hate the player, hate the game...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Went to some of the Men In Black filming locations: MIB Headquarters, Jeeb's Pawn Shop.
Wearing the Hamilton Ventura.

































Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

Me and the wife


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Who ya' gonna' call?









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

After being called a Ghostbuster too many times:








Pumpkin Spice?








































X-Wing Pilot, and Ghostbuster. Now, I've officially been both.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

After a 166 mile gravel race









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

AXS


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

What if... Happy Hogan was a variant?









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

It's a trap!!!









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mex, I’ve enjoyed these posts over the years. You have got to be the biggest kid at heart I’ve ever seen, and I like it.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I found them! I found them!!








Baymax?

































Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ OMG LOL!!! The Stay Puft Man


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

From a recent benefit gig.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## jdub (Oct 15, 2006)

Then and now,

2008, Saturation Diver training course, during Deco after the qualifying 100m dive. Seadweller on the wrist.









Now (well pretty recent) with lockdown beard and grumpy face 😄, 16610 Sub on the wrist.


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

MN State Fair, would have been wearing a 1st Gen Seiko Monster then.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wife and I enjoying a bottle of wine after chilling it in a waterfall in the Grand Tetons Wyoming. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

guspech750 said:


> Wife and I enjoying a bottle of wine after chilling it in a waterfall in the Grand Tetons Wyoming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Glad we are not the only ones who drink from the bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

TVA Variant Happy Hogan

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I got to March in the Old First Ward St. Patrick's Day parade. As a veteran of the Fighting 69th, I had to wear a kilt...

































Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

OK, at my favorite place in DC.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My watch, my GusPech drill rig and me having a grand ole time. 




























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I live in a land of waterfalls.


----------



## sleauxdaddy (Apr 22, 2007)

R3dneck Riviera....Gulf Shores Alabama, with the wife, the youngest and the MKII Stingray


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

CW C60 mk1 on isofrane, Cairo & Guam… 🇪🇬 🇬🇺


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Headquarters
















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

It's been four days since you last posted on the Mad Mex Face Photo Gallery; I almost forgot what you looked like...


----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

My dive watches & a pic from when heading diving yesterday.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

My wife and I out on the town


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I consider myself a homage to Daniel Craig……and we all know that homages are good right 😉


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Men In Black









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm the skinny santa in my neighborhood.









On wrist was my Citizen diver that day..


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Why is this man smiling? Prolly because he just got his new Transitions auto-darkening readers:


----------

